# 32inch wheeled bikes now at Walmart



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

How do you get tires or tubes for this monster?


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Seat tube looks wicked slack. 1 1/8" quill stem?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

i would assume across the aisle from where the bike is?


----------



## Special eyes (Mar 1, 2011)

I read some where that Specialized is rolling the 32" out next year, this should set the industry on fire, seeing that this larger wheel will out preform anything else on the market today, can't wait!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Special eyes said:


> I read some where that Specialized is rolling the 32" out next year, this should set the industry on fire, seeing that this larger wheel will out preform anything else on the market today, can't wait!


Link to article? A Google search yields no results.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

wonder what the gear ratio is on this beast..


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Link to article? A Google search yields no results.


I had no luck either..


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Soon enough someone will come out with a 92er


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Special eyes said:


> I read some where that Specialized is rolling the 32" out next year, this should set the industry on fire, seeing that this larger wheel will out preform anything else on the market today, can't wait!


I'm calling pretty obvious BS on this.
Spesh is a "toes in the water for 4 years" type of company when it comes to new wheel sizes.
They are currently blowing off the 27.5 hype coming out of OEM deals and, well, you know how the 29er story went.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

no way spec is doing 32''


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

A 32er? That might be worth buying a Walmart bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Typos and terseness are to be expected.


----------



## Hundun (Jun 2, 2010)

Walmart haters will be puking themselves over this. They don't offer bikes in extra large so it doesn't affect me much. I did get some tubes from _Wallyworld_ the other day and I got a saddle bag for my GFs new GT.

But this offering will press other companies to produce 32s. I want one bad!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*They really don't look strange*

I thought they would look weird but when you posted a picture, they really did not look very different from a 29" bike.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 8, 2006)

LittleBuddy said:


> How do you get tires or tubes for this monster?


It's Walmart. Aren't you supposed to throw it away and buy a new one when it "breaks"?


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

I knew I should have waited , I bought a 29er too soon


----------



## bykerider (Feb 17, 2009)

this must be the 650B answer to the yarder vs. 29er cruiser bike debate that has been going on for years


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

What is the B.S.D?


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Since we are talking 30in +

Has anyone seen this beauty from Black Sheep..

Their 36er Ti crusier


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

I want proof that it's actually a 32" wheel/tire. I don't trust the sticker. Someone take a pic of the tire itself, or measure it.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Tripp88 said:


> Since we are talking 30in +
> 
> Has anyone seen this beauty from Black Sheep..
> 
> Their 36er Ti crusier


I ride one and love it. Fun as all get out. I smile just thinking about it.

As for 32". That is interesting. I'm curious who makes these tires and rims as I am quite knowledgeable about the 36er goods and have not heard of any manufacturers making 32er stuff up to this point. If anyone can get some details pls post up.

I'm sure everything about that bike is HEAVY. Maybe I'll have to drop by a Walmart soon to scope it out myself (not for purchase mind you, just curiosity).

As for the Specialized comment above... I think it's pretty clear that's a joke. I laughed.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Tripp88 said:


> Lucky:thumbsup:


Yes, and frugal. Currently having a lighter 36er tire made so now my mind is racing with possibilities...

Oh, and 29er tubes work just fine. Or you can take that Wallyworld POS tubeless


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

mbeardsl said:


> I ride one and love it. Fun as all get out. I smile just thinking about it.
> 
> As for 32". That is interesting. I'm curious who makes these tires and rims as I am quite knowledgeable about the 36er goods and have not heard of any manufacturers making 32er stuff up to this point. If anyone can get some details pls post up.
> 
> ...


Lucky:thumbsup:


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Have fun slowing 45lbs of bike down with a coaster brake... I actually broke one awhile back. No fun at all.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

JeffS said:


> It's Walmart. Aren't you supposed to throw it away and buy a new one when it "breaks"?


Actually just take the bike back for a refund or exchange. New bike = new tubes.

Whodathunk Walmart would be on a leading edge of wheel-size development??


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

It certainly looks much bigger than 29", not sure where he got the rims/tires for that beast

36er stair ride - YouTube


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

It is 750B an answer to 650B hogwash .

Where is Cloxxki? He always wanted it!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I knew it wouldn't take long for the clown to show up for the circus bike.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm calling photoshop. There I said it. If not, OP post the location of the store, store # and store phone #.

Edit. Not sure now. Just found this.... might want to mute it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hutch3637 said:


> I'm calling photoshop. There I said it. If not, OP post the location of the store, store # and store phone #.
> 
> Edit. Not sure now. Just found this.... might want to mute it.


Look again. That is one of those Deceptive 29ers right behind them in the last pic.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> I'm calling photoshop. There I said it. If not, OP post the location of the store, store # and store phone #.
> 
> Edit. Not sure now. Just found this.... might want to mute it.


Yes do yourself a favor and mute it..:madman:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

In that video, it says 32 on the sign on the wheel, but it sure doesn't look like a 32 inch wheel, unless that guy is huge.


----------



## JSBikesXC (Jun 11, 2012)

*Walmart/Target Bikes are Toys*



JeffS said:


> It's Walmart. Aren't you supposed to throw it away and buy a new one when it "breaks"?


Ha ha, that's exactly right my friend. 
I work part-time at Target putting their 'bikes' together, and it's hilarious when people bring back the bikes to the customer service department and return them because they are "broken." When they bring them to me to fix, I tell them, "Why did you take this back, these are Target bikes we're talking about. There is a reason they are sold in the TOY section of the store."
Anyway, just sayin.' 

(I am also a bike mechanic at a LBS)


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I knew it wouldn't take long for the clown to show up for the circus bike.


+1 

This will go downhill fast, as usual.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Look again. That is one of those Deceptive 29ers right behind them in the last pic.


I stand corrected then.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I knew it wouldn't take long for the clown to show up for the circus bike.


is it available in size xxxs and in carbon fiber?


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

JSBikesXC said:


> Ha ha, that's exactly right my friend.
> I work part-time at Target putting their 'bikes' together, and it's hilarious when people bring back the bikes to the customer service department and return them because they are "broken." When they bring them to me to fix, I tell them, "Why did you take this back, these are Target bikes we're talking about. There is a reason they are sold in the TOY section of the store."
> Anyway, just sayin.'
> 
> (I am also a bike mechanic at a LBS)


So your the one that been putting the forks on backwards ehh?


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:

They're selling them by the hundreds


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

And they are a very freakingly tall brass schrader valve


----------



## ep1nephr1ne (Jan 25, 2009)

it is a 32 and its made in china so 32cm not inches. duh that guy is a midget


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

I be the first to say it.... its ugly


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ep1nephr1ne said:


> it is a 32 and its made in china so 32cm not inches. duh that guy is a midget


Want to make a second guess?

P.S. They prefer "little people".


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

This thread is funny, it kinda would be sweet cruising the beach in this!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you hold a measuring tape up to those wheels? I've seen false advertising their lots of times before.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

assuming that's a 175mm crank arm and/or those are 8" tiles on the floor, they are definitely over 29" and close to 32"


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Great bike


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Tripp88 said:


> Why the hatred towards Walmart?


Because it's the out sourcing giant of the USA. Too much "made in China" stuff there. Killed Mom & Pop's shops, eliminated lots and lots of American jobs...


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Pauldotcom said:


> In all honesty, it's a Walmart bike, so who cares. I havn't been to Walmart in at least a year, and will not return. I dont buy ANYTHING from Walmart; the majority of it is junk.


Why the hatred towards Walmart?


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

:thumbsup:Hmmmm legit reason.


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

I guess the Walmart will bring it to the masses and call it 750B! 650B is so much 2007. 750B does not need any hero like 650B does. I guess it is 29er zealots' vengeance over many sorts of kiddy wheels' sizes


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Davidcopperfield said:


> I guess the Walmart will bring it to the masses and call it 750B! 650B is so much 2007. 750B does not need any hero like 650B does. I guess it is 29er zealots vengeance over many sorts of kiddy wheels' sizes


Just like the good lord getting vengeance by giving you a kiddy sized brain.


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

LittleBuddy said:


> How do you get tires or tubes for this monster?


Won't need any. They will get ridden around the block 4 times and listed on craigslist as "like new" in 4 years for $180


----------



## 29ernb (Mar 20, 2012)

chinese bikes

the sign on the wheel says 

go big
for 5'7" and up

obivously they cannot sell very many of these in china because they are too short. so they have to bring this crap to usa to sell them.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 12, 2012)

To think this is what got me to register and post here after a couple weeks of lurking.

I do currently work part time as an assembler for Walmart (Don't shoot me, I only have 2 days left there). I built 2 of these just today. I will confirm that they are definitely a 32er. They make the 29ers look small. They're over 7' long and roll incredibly smooth.

They are Walmart quality of course, which for town riding shouldn't be too bad for a casual rider. If I were in the market for a Cruiser I would be looking very hard at these. The seat actually doesn't even go high enough for my comfort level. I'm 6' 4" and another 1 - 1.5 inches on the tube would be nice.

As for replacement parts, your guess is as good as mine. At my store we are ordering extra tubes at least, I don't know about tires.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Largest ISO 5775 rim size is 642mm, is not it? That would be 30" with a wide tire..


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess time will tell...


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Temujin said:


> To think this is what got me to register and post here after a couple weeks of lurking.
> 
> I do currently work part time as an assembler for Walmart (Don't shoot me, I only have 2 days left there). I built 2 of these just today. I will confirm that they are definitely a 32er. They make the 29ers look small. They're over 7' long and roll incredibly smooth.
> 
> ...


So you're the guy mounting forks backwards, lotsa laughs on that one.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 12, 2012)

chugachjed said:


> So you're the guy mounting forks backwards, lotsa laughs on that one.


I only did that once!

Myself and the other assembler build correctly. Unfortunately when were not there they throw anyone who can use a wrench (sometimes not even that qualified) back there to assemble. Then the next day, we get to rebuild all those bikes.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, THEY did it, not the citizens of the good ol US of A who want super cheap stuff enough to shoot themselves in the foot by supporting/patronizing these chains and giving them their money instead of going into the small Mom and Pop stores and paying more???



Tripp88 said:


> Why the hatred towards Walmart?
> 
> 
> ambassadorhawg said:
> ...


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

Do they have better tyres than 36ers have in after market?


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

And what's the price tag on such an incredible piece of machinery like this?


----------



## 00gauge (Nov 26, 2010)

I rode one around the store. It's pretty freakin' incredible how smooth that bike rolls. If my garage wasn't already full of bikes, I'd probably buy it.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Axe said:


> Largest ISO 5775 rim size is 642mm, is not it? That would be 30" with a wide tire..


So what do 36" unis use?


----------



## Temujin (Jun 12, 2012)

tripp88 said:


> and what's the price tag on such an incredible piece of machinery like this?


$199.99


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

meltingfeather said:


> So what do 36" unis use?


Apparently a non ISO 5775 conforming rim. 

I do not know - they want money for the copy of the standard. And who needs standards anyway?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

36ers use a 787  ... for $130/each. So this bike is a bargain!

Temujin - any idea if there is a brand marked on the tires and/or rims? I am VERY curious to see any detail of such a thing.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

OneBadWagon said:


> They're a big fan of using a small supplier, and gradually increasing their purchasing from them (years) until they are the majority purchaser of a formerly small company. then they low ball the **** out of them after the company has expanded to feed Wal-Marts consumption and have far more overhead than they originally did.


I wish I could do that to my vendors.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Tripp88 said:


> :thumbsup:Hmmmm legit reason.


Well, it's far too much to type but Wal Mart has some vicious business practices, and it's not all outsourcing.

They're a big fan of using a small supplier, and gradually increasing their purchasing from them (years) until they are the majority purchaser of a formerly small company. then they low ball the **** out of them after the company has expanded to feed Wal-Marts consumption and have far more overhead than they originally did.

Not a debate I care to get into, but I try to avoid companies that are that malicious.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I ran to Harbor Freight, bought a 1000 pack of hacksaw blades for 2 dollars, a stitch welder for 15.99 and my uncle is a plumber, so I have lots of black pipe available.

Do you think it will hold water? My 32er MTB project that is?

Now we need a 32er forum, 32 components area, 32er Walmart Reviews special test area. Looks like MTBR will have to annie up more gigs, this is gonna be HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I heard Girvin all ready has a fork ready to sell this Tuesday or Thursday, and Bilstien has a rear suspension linkage made from tree bark and spearmint! 

I just puked...:skep:

Baaaaaaha ha ha ha yama ha ha ha...

So, who's one first to do up a frame, you know you wanna!


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Axe said:


> I wish I could do that to my vendors.


If you had the purchasing power that wal-mart does, you could. You don't have to believe me. Do yourself a favor and do some research.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

OneBadWagon said:


> If you had the purchasing power that wal-mart does, you could. You don't have to believe me. Do yourself a favor and do some research.


You act like a relationship with Walmart is compulsory.
It's business, not relationship therapy... very good business, by all measures.
I'm not a Walmart fan in particular, and i havent been inside one in at least a couple of years, but neither am I a fan of jaded distortions of reality.
If you don't want to get into it, don't bring it up and suggest people do Walmart research. If you don't want to get into it, STFU. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Back on topic... Who is going to buy one and test it out


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Tripp88 said:


> Back on topic... Who is going to buy one and test it out


You first, then I _may _follow your lead if you give it a top 10 review... :lol:


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> You act like a relationship with Walmart is compulsory.
> It's business, not relationship therapy... very good business, by all measures.
> I'm not a Walmart fan in particular, but neither am I a fan of jaded distortions of reality.


Not at all. I just know how they do business, so I choose to frequent small businesses as much as possible. I also know that if I owned a business and Wal Mart was interested in buying my goods, I would be very cautious. If you have looked into WalMart's business practices and you find them acceptable, then rock on. If you haven't, then I'm not sure why you'd be defending them.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

OneBadWagon said:


> Not at all. I just know how they do business, so I choose to frequent small businesses as much as possible. I also know that if I owned a business and Wal Mart was interested in buying my goods, I would be very cautious. If you have looked into WalMart's business practices and you find them acceptable, then rock on. If you haven't, then I'm not sure why you'd be defending them.


I didn't defend them, nor did I judge their business practices.
Once again, STFU if you REALLY don't want to get into it. Something tells me that statement wasn't an honest one.
I'll duck out if you are going to derail. Have at it.


----------



## Elacrosse7 (May 10, 2011)

LittleBuddy said:


> How do you get tires or tubes for this monster?


What do you mean spare tubes? This thing is meant to ride tubeless. I'm setting mine up ghetto tubeless with a 29" tube split down the middle. With the home brew (version WSS 1) I will be rolling smooth.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

OneBadWagon said:


> Nah, I pretty much said my two centavos.


Props :thumbsup:

Now am I going to have to go to Walmart to get some real info on these things? I'm really only interested in the rims and tires... and that sweet chain guard.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> I didn't defend them, nor did I judge their business practices.
> Once again, STFU if you REALLY don't want to get into it. Something tells me that statement wasn't an honest one.
> I'll duck out if you are going to derail. Have at it.


Nah, I pretty much said my two centavos.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll be working tomorrow. I can get whatever info people are interested in then. Such a tire and rim info.


----------



## 28/29 WIT (May 7, 2011)

Walmart is like herepes, they are not going away!


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

That bike would be great for it's intended purpose, cruising the beach. You guys are talking about it like it's meant to replace your current rides. Did you happen to notice the cruiser handlebars, coaster brake and beach cruiser frame? Boardwalk speeds are usually under 5 mph so I don't really think slowing it down is going to be that big of an issue.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

OneBadWagon said:


> If you had the purchasing power that wal-mart does, you could. You don't have to believe me. Do yourself a favor and do some research.


{edit: I have made my non appreciation of that comment known on PM.}


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow, available in 5 colours too!


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Because it's the out sourcing giant of the USA. Too much "made in China" stuff there. Killed Mom & Pop's shops, eliminated lots and lots of American jobs...


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Great bike


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*All your bikes are made in Taiwan*

If you hate foreign made items so much how come you have a list of bikes that are, at best, made in Taiwan. There are small US bike builders who could suppy your frames if you want to back them and spend the money.

PS: I also do not shop at Walmart becasue I hate the shopping experience there and I do make an attempt to buy US made products from small stores when possible.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Info on wheels and tires please. Bead seat diameter would be most excellent. TIA.


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

I would actually see more "wellness" in bringing 36ers into the Walmart. For 36ers there are more frames tyres, rims. They are more established if we even can call them "estalished". Walmart would make them more popular and create more chances of manufacturers coming up with better quality tyres and rims for 36ers. 
I love big wheel but right now another standard may make the market too much spread thin, just like it is now with 584mm rim/27,5ers/650b. Less AM tyres for 29ers are produced and even Maxxis minion was recalled for beta testing and perhaps replaced with smaller 27,5" version. This occurence is called cannibalizm. I do not want 36er trend to be partaged with 32ers right now. 32ers will be awesome but once that there is more equipment for 36ers. Like it or not. There is only a limited volume Taiwan can produce. It cannot make dozens of thousands of tyres in all twenty-like wheelsizes. The lesser the volume the higher the price tag.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Davidcopperfield said:


> I would actually see more "wellness" in bringing 36ers into the Walmart. For 36ers there are more frames tyres, rims. They are more established if we even can call them "estalished". Walmart would make them more popular and create more chances of manufacturers coming up with better quality tyres and rims for 36ers.
> I love big wheel but right now another standard may make the market too much spread thin, just like it is now with 584mm rim/27,5ers/650b. Less AM tyres for 29ers are produced and even Maxxis minion was recalled for beta testing and perhaps replaced with smaller 27,5" version. This occurence is called cannibalizm. I do not want 36er trend to be partaged with 32ers right now. 32ers will be awesome but once that there is more equipment for 36ers. Like it or not. There is only a limited volume Taiwan can produce. It cannot make dozens of thousands of tyres in all twenty-like wheelsizes. The lesser the volume the higher the price tag.


32er is the kiss of death to your 36er dream.


----------



## cartographer (Jun 20, 2006)

I expect someone will have a 32" mtb by the end of the year.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

cartographer said:


> I expect someone will have a 32" mtb by the end of the year.


 Maybe sooner this is probably my next build after my current 36er is done!!!


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

Why not 32er? Cloxxki's idea.
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/why-29-why-not-32-a-292933.html


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

noot said:


> I want proof that it's actually a 32" wheel/tire. I don't trust the sticker. Someone take a pic of the tire itself, or measure it.


Wouldn't it be cool if it were not really a 32er? I wonder if those wheels have any flex?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I do buy ammo from Walmart for my sidearms when I'm packin' on my city park rides. No mom and poppers around me that carry the stuff.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Someone PLEASE!!!!!!!! Buy one of these! $200 bucks is cheaper than a my freeking seat-post! To bad i blew every penny of my "husband play money" for the next decade or I would be all over this. Can you image the fun you could have on a POS beater clown bike like this on singletrack!

This needs trail testing by a mountain biker just for the grins and giggles.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Malibu412 said:


> I do buy ammo from Walmart for my sidearms when I'm packin' on my city park rides. No mom and poppers around me that carry the stuff.


Tough parks in your hood ...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Tough parks in your hood ...





Malibu412 said:


> Never know when you'll have to get the drop on some jogger or the pissed off old lady with her dog off-leash.


Some of them little kids are hard.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Tough parks in your hood ...


Never know when you'll have to get the drop on some jogger or the pissed off old lady with her dog off-leash.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Looked on the W website...

...nothing! Buit I don't live near big water, so I can't see my local carrying cruisers. heck they still don't have the 29ers here!


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Genesis?*

They must be going after that Christian middle America crowd that only believes in the "eye for eye" Old Testament.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Great bike


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Pauldotcom said:


> And I love how peeps gave me negative comments for not liking Walmart! LOL!! I forgot, opinions are not welcomed here.


I think it's more like because you expressed your opinion something like a 13 year old. Wait, maybe you are 13.

Serious here, you call their stuff junk. On some items, I'd agree. However, how is an ipod or digital Nikon camera, a Michelin tire, or any other nationally recognized brand different at a Walmart from any other retailer? Is Walmart so big in their buying power that they can force LG to make a flat screen for 30% less and inferior components from the models they sell to other retailers? How is a bag of Scotts Turf Builder different from the bag I can buy at the local Ace hardware store?

I don't think it's as much about Walmart as it is about consumers wanting the least expensive whatever and Walmart is all too glad to step in and meet that demand. No wait, it is part of some conspiracy to send American jobs Asia-side, cheapify the US, and population control through bikes that explode on impact.

Oh, I love how every Walmart bike thread devolves into Walmart business practices/quality of merchandise/plumber's crack patrons hating and clueless bag checkers shredding. Now, back to our originally scheduled programming??? 32" bikes anyone?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pauldotcom said:


> I never said I hated foreign stuff; I simply stated that Walmart imports stuff when they orignally opened and said they were a USA made store. Maybe I said it wrong, sorry. Walmart destroyed the small independent store, but some of you are right, the consumers helped.
> 
> Quite frankly, it's pretty much impossible to not buy stuff overseas; lets be honest here.
> 
> ...


Its a thread about a bike wheel size, no one really gives two fcuks about the economics, take it to your own thread thanks.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Whoa people, lets get back on topic.

Can't blame Walmart for trying to predict the next Fad wheel size. 

Somewhere the Walmart big wigs are reading this exact thread and thinking:


----------



## Swager (Jun 6, 2012)

Just think, all the people that are featured in the famous photos "People of Walmart" will be riding them!!!

WOOT!!!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't think anyone here is seriously considering this a "good" bike or a replacement for anything other than an older Walmart bike.

A few us seem to be interested in it from the perspective that if someone is making rims and tires, then they may be willing to make a better rim and tire for real use. We called 30+ tire manufacturers to find one that was willing to do a "good" 36" mtb tire in small runs and have yet to find a rim manufacturer that will roll 36" rims AND drill them. 

BTW, none of these here locally (to me) so couldn't look at any details today. Hopefully someone else can scout it out for us.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 12, 2012)

So for those doubting if it was a true 32", I measured it and it is a solid 32"tire. 32 x 2.125 tire size to be exact. The seat tube is 1 1/8". 

The only possible lead for tire manufacturer is it does have "excel" written on the sidewalls. The tread pattern is identical to what Huffy Cranbrooks and Next La Jollas use. So I would figure them to be the same manufacturer.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

Is anyone selling 32" wheels? Maybe just buy the bike for the rims and tires and throw the rest away. Build a custom frame, lace the rims to some good hubs and go ride..?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

LittleBuddy said:


> How do you get tires or tubes for this monster?


What makes you think the wheels will outlast the tires?


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

mbeardsl said:


> ...snip... and have yet to find a rim manufacturer that will roll 36" rims AND drill them.
> 
> ...snip....


I am guessing you tried Velocity. They are based in the USA now.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

I was looking at 29" cruisers to replace my 26" ballon-tired old Ross Mt St Helens, but this is so much better! A longer seatpost, normal seat and more of an Alt bar would make this a blast for riding with the kid or on those days were I just want to putt around for fun. I'm sold!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

TacoMan said:


> Is anyone selling 32" wheels? Maybe just buy the bike for the rims and tires and throw the rest away. Build a custom frame, lace the rims to some good hubs and go ride..?


I bet those Wally world rims will holdup well too.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

TacoMan said:


> Is anyone selling 32" wheels? Maybe just buy the bike for the rims and tires and throw the rest away. Build a custom frame, lace the rims to some good hubs and go ride..?


 Exactly!! 29er suspension corrected fork and a custom frame!,


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Man I get tired of these Wal Mart threads. This ones 5 pages long in a days time
Are we really that short of topics to cover.


----------



## Ridezum (Mar 9, 2012)

CraigH said:


> Wow, available in 5 colours too!


 I just realised this is a Canadian website. I have nothing against my northern brothers, except,Holmes on Holmes.Man that guy is a ******.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

I don't care about Wal Mart, but the 32" bikes are interesting.

They have 48 spokes. That seems like a sensible way to add strength.

The bike doesn't have gear shifters or disk brakes, so maybe the remaining parts are acceptable quality.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, we have gone from a 32" beach cruiser, sold for that intended purpose,
to bashing Walmart, unfair business practices, political views, and a wonderful
little dig on Christians. Why don't you all STFU and talk about the bike for what it
is intended for, without having to exorcise your personal demons with your World views. 
Looks to me like it would make a good bike path ride.


----------



## SafetySecond (Jun 5, 2012)

i want one


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

mitzikatzi said:


> I am guessing you tried Velocity. They are based in the USA now.


Multiple times. They can roll them but can't finish or drill them so I'd end up with a garage full of raw undrilled rims. They were nice about it at least


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

mbeardsl said:


> Multiple times. They can roll them but can't finish or drill them so I'd end up with a garage full of raw undrilled rims. They were nice about it at least


drilling doesn't seem like that big an obstacle.
i've redrilled fat rims without issue.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> drilling doesn't seem like that big an obstacle.
> i've redrilled fat rims without issue.


Nor is finishing (I'd have mine powdered a beautiful CK green), but doing 200 rims is no joke at all. I don't have the time, precision, or space for that undertaking. I am open to offers though


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

mbeardsl said:


> Nor is finishing (I'd have mine powdered a beautiful CK green), but doing 200 rims is no joke at all. I don't have the time, precision, or space for that undertaking. I am open to offers though


ah... 200 is minimum?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, paid in full through LBS, assuming near retail so the end product with labor etc becomes a bit much for most people. Although anyone with a 36er would probably be okay with it.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SafetySecond said:


> i want one


me too.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Tripp88 said:


> Why the hatred towards Walmart?


Horrid company with unethical business practices which only cares about their bottom dollar and nothing else.
Their products are garbage, and in the case of say bikes flat out dangerous. 
And of course this. Think about it, multi billion dollar company with the entire family being Billionares but they are so ignorant they encourage poor pay?

2010 Sweatshop Hall of Shame | International Labor Rights Forum
[/quote]

The neg rep, unsigned of course 
"This is a forum about biking. Let's keep it that way."

Uhm yea the safety and wear bicycles are manufactured does apply to bikes lol.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Blurr said:


> Horrid company with unethical business practices which only cares about their bottom dollar and nothing else.
> Their products are garbage, and in the case of say bikes flat out dangerous.
> And of course this. Think about it, multi billion dollar company with the entire family being Billionares but they are so ignorant they encourage poor pay?
> 
> 2010 Sweatshop Hall of Shame | International Labor Rights Forum


Don't forget they've also put half of main street America out of business.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Tripp88 said:


> Why the hatred towards Walmart?


Look up "The Wal-Mart Effect" to understand. It brought devastation to local economies and the frustration still lingers.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Because it's the out sourcing giant of the USA. Too much "made in China" stuff there. Killed Mom & Pop's shops, eliminated lots and lots of American jobs...


Complaining about made in China, on a computer that was made in China.

/stonerthought


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Dion said:


> Complaining about made in China, on a computer that was made in China.
> 
> /stonerthought


Seriously why even bring up something which is Impossible to avoid.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dion said:


> Complaining about made in China, on a computer that was made in China.
> 
> /stonerthought


I like what you did there...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Seriously, if their was no demand for this stuff, then they wouldn't be in business now would they  But of course America wants it's cheap products, but don't want to accept lower salaries, won't stop suing everyone one for anything, so cost of living and production is sky high, so HTF do you expect these low cost products will get made then. If the people of the US who are so up in arms about it gave a $hit and voted with their $$ and spent them in all those small Mom & Pop stores they don't support this wouldn't have happened. Go ***** about this somewhere else like F88, this is a bike forum.



Blurr said:


> Horrid company with unethical business practices which only cares about their bottom dollar and nothing else.
> Their products are garbage, and in the case of say bikes flat out dangerous.
> And of course this. Think about it, multi billion dollar company with the entire family being Billionares but they are so ignorant they encourage poor pay?
> 
> 2010 Sweatshop Hall of Shame | International Labor Rights Forum





Mtn-Rider said:


> Look up "The Wal-Mart Effect" to understand. It brought devastation to local economies and the frustration still lingers.





Blurr said:


> Seriously why even bring up something which is Impossible to avoid.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Agreed^^^


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

DUDE! There is a THIRTY-TWO INCH BIKE at WAL-MART! How cool is THAT?! I gotta see one of these. 

(welcome back to the topic)


----------



## b45her (Apr 9, 2007)

quick 29'er sheep ,theres a new bandwagon for you to jump on lol.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

b45her said:


> quick 29'er sheep ,theres a new bandwagon for you to jump on lol.


Wow that was thoughtful, what an addition.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

b45her said:


> quick 29'er *basher* sheep ,theres a new bandwagon for you to jump on lol.


There. Better


----------



## ncurry1968 (Jun 15, 2012)

Probably a dumb question - but do you need a special bike rack for this bike?


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

b45her said:


> quick 29'er sheep ,theres a new bandwagon for you to jump on lol.


Don't worry...as long as there are kids, Walmart will still sell you your kids wheel sized bikes.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

32 inch wheels: Six more inches she'll notice.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Walmart carbon fiber bike...

700c Men's Schwinn Carbon Fiber-1000 Road Bike - Walmart.com


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep, we 29ers are sheep and hopefully we'll all return to the one true wheel size and god.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Seriously, if their was no demand for this stuff, then they wouldn't be in business now would they  But of course America wants it's cheap products, but don't want to accept lower salaries, won't stop suing everyone one for anything, so cost of living and production is sky high, so HTF do you expect these low cost products will get made then. If the people of the US who are so up in arms about it gave a $hit and voted with their $$ and spent them in all those small Mom & Pop stores they don't support this wouldn't have happened. Go ***** about this somewhere else like F88, this is a bike forum.


False, Americans are buying products at what they are lead to believe is a cheaper price and are the same products as purchased elsewhere. 
The fact is not only does walmart not have the lowest prices as advertised, it also sells products which carry the same name, but is manufactured to a lower standard vs it competitors, example, a black and decker drill at Walmart is not the same as a black and decker drill at sears, the same with a Mongoose, paintball or what have you. That my friend is Fraud and is Illegal.
They also as a business have a moral and ethical responsibility to the communities they supposedly serve to do business in a honest and forthright manner.

Now said throw away products are also a strain on our environment something we all unfortunately are stuck with as our land is filled with throw away garbage.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Out of curiosity I went Googling for info on this bike. Not much out there, but I blundered into a message board website specifically set up to serve those who ride Walmart type bikes:

www.bigboxbikes.com • Index page

Tagline from the website: _"Support for those who ride BigBox Bicycles including WalMart and Target You don't HAVE to spend $1000 to enjoy bicycling!"_

I know they are trying to be serious, to serve their "niche"...but I do find humor in the fact this exists....glorification of the BSO!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm surprised how many people would buy this disposable POS when most people here act like only the highest end bikes and parts will due. We recently had some poor SOB ask about a $2,000 dream bike and most posters told him the money wouldn't even buy a proper headset.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> Out of curiosity I went Googling for info on this bike. Not much out there, but I blundered into a message board website specifically set up to serve those who ride Walmart type bikes:
> 
> www.bigboxbikes.com • Index page
> 
> ...


Holy Crap I was browsing and walcrap is selling a DJ Bike eeekkk

Walmart.com: 24" Thruster Flex DJ-24 Men's Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> You act like a relationship with Walmart is compulsory.
> It's business, not relationship therapy... very good business, by all measures.
> I'm not a Walmart fan in particular, and i havent been inside one in at least a couple of years, but neither am I a fan of jaded distortions of reality.
> If you don't want to get into it, don't bring it up and suggest people do Walmart research. If you don't want to get into it, STFU. :thumbsup:


Business is not war, the object of business is not to enslave people, punish a local economy and then drive the unemployment rate thru the roof 

America needs to stabalize, the dog eat dog mentality does not work and only seeks to feed those with the biggest pocket books. 
For an extreme example of this I strongly suggest you visit a third world country and see where rampant corruption like this leads. Hint we are well on our way from being so ridiculously blind to this nonsense.



Tillers_Rule said:


> That bike would be great for it's intended purpose, cruising the beach. You guys are talking about it like it's meant to replace your current rides. Did you happen to notice the cruiser handlebars, coaster brake and beach cruiser frame? Boardwalk speeds are usually under 5 mph so I don't really think slowing it down is going to be that big of an issue.


It is an issue, the problem being the bikes do not function properly at even a basic level as assembled at the store.
They can be made to be moderately functional at further expense, why on earth would you want to spend another 65 dollars on a tuneup which will only last a short period of time do to the poor quality of components? when you can buy a low end name brand bike for four hundred dollars which will come tuned up properly, and probably with as low miles as most people put on may never need another tune up,.
what makes more sense, problematic bike, or bike that you simply buy ride that is also PROPERLY FIT, for you?


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

I`m thinking of buying this bike but what upgrades should I do first the wheels or the frame?


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

32" tires? Awesome, totally want to try one out.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> We recently had some poor SOB ask about a $2,000 dream bike and most posters told him the money wouldn't even buy a proper headset.


Yeah, no matter what price you come in at, you get shot down around here.



roblee said:


> I`m thinking of buying this bike but what upgrades should I do first the wheels or the frame?


Fork first.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

I wish they would post this bike online, like soon.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ncurry1968 said:


> Probably a dumb question - but do you need a special bike rack for this bike?


Well, apparently it is really long, and of course the wheels are large. So, a tray type rack prolly wouldn't work without mods. A fork mount would be fine. The kind of hitch/hatch/trunk rack where you hang the frame onto the rack supports would work, but the bike would stick way out from the sides of the car. And it's too long to go in to most cars, or even in the back of a lot of SUVs even with the front wheel off.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

The best way to protest anything you stand against is with your wallet. If you don't like Walmart, don't shop there. It's why I became a vegetarian 2 years ago - I didn't do it for health reasons, although that has been a great benefit. I hate the way the meat/dairy/poultry industries treat animals - I also hate the way Monstano abuses their power. So, I watch what I buy, even if I have to spend a little more.

Unfortunately, we live in a country that has low-income people, and they need to consume. I have my own office, so once in awhile I get to wander off in the middle of the day - you see a lot of subsidized people shopping at Walmart. They don't make enough to afford the good stuff, but just make enough to shop at Walmart prices.

I was at WallyWorld a month ago and I saw a father buy his two children bikes. They were extremely stoked, the Father didn't even get out the front door before the boy and girl hopped on and rode IN the store right out the front door! Almost hit an old lady, too. 

So the dilemma is this: Do we deprive low income children this joy? Back in the day, this dad may not have been able to afford brand new bikes. Used? Yeah, but second hand kids bikes are no fun to a kid.

Back in the day, we knew who the poor kids were - they looked poor. Second hand clothes, second hand bikes, on the lunch program, etc. Now, everything is being shipped in from China at a ridiculous pace, and can be purchased very cheaply. I can't tell who is poor and who is not by clothes alone - kids' style all look the same to me - whether it's from Macy's or Walmart.

I believe WalMart thrives off low-incomes and government checks are cycled right into their cash registers. But I think to those kids who just had a peak in their lives, riding brand new shiny bikes, smiling with joy - and I have a hard time dissing WalMart entirely. I do agree that they can clean up their act in regards to ethics.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw some guy at the path and trail today riding a MTB with 32inch tires he said it was an overdrive from the 90s so i asked him about the 32 inch tires he said their where costum made and i started thinking the future of the overdrive is here!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Dion said:


> The best way to protest anything you stand against is with your wallet. If you don't like Walmart, don't shop there. It's why I became a vegetarian 2 years ago - I didn't do it for health reasons, although that has been a great benefit. I hate the way the meat/dairy/poultry industries treat animals - I also hate the way Monstano abuses their power. So, I watch what I buy, even if I have to spend a little more.
> 
> Unfortunately, we live in a country that has low-income people, and they need to consume. I have my own office, so once in awhile I get to wander off in the middle of the day - you see a lot of subsidized people shopping at Walmart. They don't make enough to afford the good stuff, but just make enough to shop at Walmart prices.
> 
> ...


Back in the day, this guy would have made a living wage (even in blue collar jobs) and could have gone down to the LBS and bought a couple shiny bikes with fake gas tanks for the kids. If he didn't have a LBS, he could have grabbed a few AMF cruisers at a hardware store. Those old bikes would have made by American men and women and not Chinese children I might add.

Walmart could have put this guy in his economic position (you never know). They sell cheap stuff, so people can over consume at any income level. I'm a realist and there is no going back now, so hopefully they'll just clean up they're act.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Dion said:


> The best way to protest anything you stand against is with your wallet. If you don't like Walmart, don't shop there. It's why I became a vegetarian 2 years ago - I didn't do it for health reasons, although that has been a great benefit. I hate the way the meat/dairy/poultry industries treat animals - I also hate the way Monstano abuses their power. So, I watch what I buy, even if I have to spend a little more.
> 
> Unfortunately, we live in a country that has low-income people, and they need to consume. I have my own office, so once in awhile I get to wander off in the middle of the day - you see a lot of subsidized people shopping at Walmart. They don't make enough to afford the good stuff, but just make enough to shop at Walmart prices.
> 
> ...


Low income people? We waste over 40 percent of the worlds food, we are the worlds largest consumers on average of products, we are not low income, but we are a society that thinks they are.

I do somewhat agree with your wallet however, boycotting can and should be done. 
I personally will not buy many brands because of what I consider unethical practices ore them donating to something say anti gun I dislike.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Blurr said:


> Low income people? We waste over 40 percent of the worlds food, we are the worlds largest consumers on average of products, we are not low income, but we are a society that thinks they are.


I work in the financial planning industry and I have met a lot of people on subsidized government checks. In stats and figures, we are a "rich" country, but believe me, when I visit them in their home, helping them apply for MediCal, it's no picnic. Many people are not eligible for government subsidized housing, but make barely enough to pay for their $1,800/month 2 bedroom apartment in my neck of the woods.

A lot of people live paycheck to paycheck - I've met them, I've helped them make use of whatever they can spare, save what they can, but usually it isn't that much. Unfortunately, low-income begets low-income - these people will end up living only on social security in old age, which doesn't adjust for inflation.

For nearly a decade I've been dealing with people's money from the very rich to low-income, and I have learned that stats and figures don't represent the reality for people who are stuck in a low-income rut. It's sad.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Dion said:


> I work in the financial planning industry and I have met a lot of people on subsidized government checks. In stats and figures, we are a "rich" country, but believe me, when I visit them in their home, helping them apply for MediCal, it's no picnic. Many people are not eligible for government subsidized housing, but make barely enough to pay for their $1,800/month 2 bedroom apartment in my neck of the woods.


 Have you ever actually traveled and seen how the rest of the world live? Hint, the rest of the worlds supposed poor do not have big screen TVs, Ipads, I phones and are not by any stretch of the Imagination Obese. They cram families into a single dwelling rather than making sure each child has their own room and every toy they possibly want.



> A lot of people live paycheck to paycheck - I've met them, I've helped them make use of whatever they can spare, save what they can, but usually it isn't that much. Unfortunately, low-income begets low-income - these people will end up living only on social security in old age, which doesn't adjust for inflation.


 Yes that is the American way, spend what you have, live beyond your Means, do not plan for the future, buy as much crap you do not need as possible. Our own government pushes it as they in turn are driven for the need of taxes from that spending.



> For nearly a decade I've been dealing with people's money from the very rich to low-income, and I have learned that stats and figures don't represent the reality for people who are stuck in a low-income rut. It's sad.


As it turns out I am nearly finished writing a book on finances, the simple fact of the matter is most people cannot manage their money and do not do basic math for whatever reason.
I grew up and ended up moving back to an economic depressed area, I have done quit well for myself simply because I understand money and how to budget it well.
Here is the reality, I have worked in Casinos where people blow their rent money gambling or their grocery money, never occurs to them to merely set the money aside and gamble what they have left after paying for their base bills.
I have served college kids at a resort who complained about how high their student loans where while paying 150 a night for a hotel room and paying nearly double the price for booze rather than finding someplace more affordable to stay. 
I have seen people on Disability blow their entire checks on booze and gambling as well, then play the "Oh I am disabled cant you help me?" Card
Selling cars I saw people who were upside down from constantly trading in car after car until finally they could no longer be financed, why? Because somehow they cannot live with anything more than a few years old, they have to have new, not because of Need but because they want.
As a Construction Contractor for nearly two decades I have seen people who complain about repairing their sewer line, who swear up and down they do not have enough money to pay you, Then turn around and pay 10k for a new lawn or buy a new pickup. 
Ive seen people build or buy a house thinking they can afford it simply because they have enough money to make the payment, they seem to miss factoring in higher costs associated with a large home such as heat, taxes, and upkeep. 
Hell for that matter Ive seen people start to build a house not bothering to find out how much everything besides the structure itself will cost. 
I cannot count how many people turned down work with me over the years because "they did not want to lose their assistance" or "they simply did not want to do that work" 
Ive seen our supposed poor living off the horrible food stamp stacking on hot pockets and pepsi for their children. feeding themselves with Lobster then wondering why they ran out of money for the essentials at the end of the month, you don't say?
One thing has not changed in all my life working with people, very, very few will stay and work extra hours, hell even work the hours they are scheduled, yet they will complain when their checks are small every month. 
And hey, I understand it all well, I made bad decision when I was younger and slept in my car eating potatoes on job sites, I took a look and figured out what I did wrong and learned from it. :thumbsup:

Ironically enough Teachers in the Philippines do not have trouble with their students being hyper active needing to burn off the sugar, they have trouble with children being listless because they do not get to eat every day.

I strongly suggest you do some Traveling outside the USA and see what actual Poverty is like, I promise the first time you step over starving children you will change yer tune.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

A thread about a possible new industry standard turns into this? Pretty sad people. Don't we have enough kaka threads to explore.


----------



## Sneekeemt (Jun 15, 2012)

Um...yea...I don't think that those are real, nothing on wally world web site


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

theMeat said:


> A thread about a possible new industry standard turns into this? Pretty sad people. Don't we have enough kaka threads to explore.


Somehow I doubt Walmart is introducing a new standard. Another way to look at it is that the people posting here are smart and actually care about our country.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Blurr said:


> I strongly suggest you do some Traveling outside the USA and see what actual Poverty is like, I promise the first time you step over starving children you will change yer tune.


I have traveled all over the world and seen the worst of the worst - very, very poor in communist countries and under corrupt governments. I've seen, first hand what drug cartels do to a nation. By the way, my family are Filipino emigrants and I am the first generation that hasn't had to pick fields to get by. How you made an assumption otherwise is just plain weird to me. My family has been getting our asses kicked by America for 5 generations. But I do understand white guilt - don't worry, we don't hate you, white people  Keep traveling to non-white countries and keep giving my cousins your money. 

But, we're talking about America. A low-income person here is rich elsewhere, yada, yada, yada - that doesn't change the fact that people shop at Walmart. Whether it is perceived poverty or reality - it does't change the fact that people are trying to save a dime by shopping there. You can go on about semantics and your crusade, it doesn't change the Walton family global empire, funded primarily but government checks in America.

And I am not sure why you believe I side with Walmart - I am simply offering a "low income" point of view - a mindset - based on a decade if meeting with people in their sh|tty apartments and hearing their woes. Many of these people do the "Spend $5 here? Or spend $2 at Walmart?" math. I call this "poor people mentality" - the belief that they are slaves to their level of income. In a sense they are, but not entirely.

It's the same with fast food industry math - we see fat poor people in the States. Why? Because people can go to spend $40 on nutrition, or $8 on a family meal at KFC. Again, please don't assume that I agree with this thinking, but it is _reality._ Reality isn't always fun, and it seems you probably seen the reality of my cousins back in the P.I. living it.

Back to bikes - when major manufacturers can start offering $99 bicycles at LBS's, then maybe we can see a shift in people buying those instead of Walmart POS's. But, let's face it - that's not going to happen, not without making sacrifices in quality and distribution. Can Cannondale/Trek/Specialized make a $99.99 bicycle and distribute it through LBS's? I highly doubt it - they can if distributed though Walmart. Look at what Mongoose and Diamondback do. Does this hurt our MTB passion feelings? Yeah, but it's all about money and profit margins. Do I like this? No... didn't I just say that I became a vegetarian based on ethical reasons alone? That means no fried chicken for me - and that's my favorite food of all time. But my personal protest is worth it, and I've converted some based on my conviction alone - I didn't fight them, lecture them, or anything like that - I invited them to see my perspective.

Again, protest with your wallet, friends. Try and get through to the low-income mentality - stuffing it down their throats is not going to persuade anybody - give them positive alternatives, which I have done and helped others see the light. Some people are just trapped there, though, and will never change... and will continue to drive billions of dollars to the Walton Family Empire.

I think it is our duty as passionate cyclists to voice our opinion to bike manufacturers, encouraging them to offer budget friendly bikes in the $100-$200 price point range, and not distribute through evil empires, such as Wally World.

Good luck with your crusade.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Dion said:


> I have traveled all over the world and seen the worst of the worst - very, very poor in communist countries and under corrupt governments. I've seen, first hand what drug cartels do to a nation. By the way, my family are Filipino emigrants and I am the first generation that hasn't had to pick fields to get by. How you made an assumption otherwise is just plain weird to me. My family has been getting our asses kicked by America for 5 generations. But I do understand white guilt - don't worry, we don't hate you, white people
> 
> But, we're talking about America. A low-income person here is rich elsewhere, yada, yada, yada - that doesn't change the fact that people shop at Walmart. Whether it is perceived poverty or reality - it does't change the fact that people are trying to save a dime by shopping there. You can go on about semantics and your crusade, it doesn't change the Walton family global empire, funded primarily but government checks in America.
> 
> ...


I would positive rep you just because I love the Phillippines and absolutely lovvee Chicken Stomach Shish Kabob and Lumpia Shanghai yumms, but it says I must spread around some more rep 

The problem is their mentality, buying something that is garbage now rather than saving up for something quality later. 
Same as fast food, despite what Amercan poor try to claim, it is cheaper to eat healthy than like crap by a nutritional standpoint, you are correct in one area, it is government induced when they are able to buy garbage with their EBT (food stamp cards) uhggg.

anyhow no mas on this, I said my part  Good day, thanks for a polite debate.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Blurr said:


> I would positive rep you just because I love the Phillippines and absolutely lovvee Chicken Stomach Shish Kabob and Lumpia Shanghai yumms, but it says I must spread around some more rep
> 
> The problem is their mentality, buying something that is garbage now rather than saving up for something quality later.
> Same as fast food, despite what Amercan poor try to claim, it is cheaper to eat healthy than like crap by a nutritional standpoint, you are correct in one area, it is government induced when they are able to buy garbage with their EBT (food stamp cards) uhggg.
> ...


Me, too man. I think we're on the same page. Great passion you got - keep it up. :thumbsup: The Evil Empire sucks.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> Somehow I doubt Walmart is introducing a new standard. Another way to look at it is that the people posting here are smart and actually care about our country.


OK yeah I get it now, 32" wheels means people should be sensitive to low income folk.

BTW, smart is relative on this thread. Both IMO smarter and IMO dumber people are posting on both sides of this debate, but I still don't get what it has to do with a bike.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

theMeat said:


> OK yeah I get it now, 32" wheels means people should be sensitive to low income folk.
> 
> BTW, smart is relative on this thread. Both IMO smarter and IMO dumber people are posting on both sides of this debate, but I still don't get what it has to do with a bike.


Look, if you have nothing to contribute to the off-topic-ness, you don't have to post.


----------



## bn880 (Aug 14, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> We recently had some poor SOB ask about a $2,000 dream bike and most posters told him the money wouldn't even buy a proper headset.


 pure gold, thanks for a good laugh!

Looks like a chilling bike, but also hard to transport/store due to the size/weight.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Blurr said:


> For an extreme example of this I strongly suggest you visit a third world country and see where rampant corruption like this leads. Hint we are well on our way from being so ridiculously blind to this nonsense.


You don't have a fcuking clue.
I'm a first generation US citizen who's parents grew up destitute. You suggest I visit a 3rd world country? What a joke. Did you go on a church mission trip or something?
If you said that to my face and I was half as ignorant as you are, I'd knock your ass out.
The fact that you can complain about corruption and "dog eat dog" business practices with exactly zero effect to an anonymous audience of a handful originates in your quality of life and free time to do it.
The irony is rich.
Perspective, idiot.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Bill in Houston said:


> Look, if you have nothing to contribute to the off-topic-ness, you don't have to post.


"Look" you say?

Yes I had something to contribute. I came in here to maybe learn something about a new 32" wheeled bike, to find alot a people talking smack about ? related to 32" bike. I think that it's sad for so many threads to turn to kaka so that's what I added. Since there seems to be enough people looking to do battle and struggling with egos in here already, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

meltingfeather said:


> you don't have a fcuking clue.
> I'm a first generation us citizen who's parents grew up destitute. You suggest i visit a 3rd world country? What a joke. Did you go on a church mission trip or something?
> If you said that to my face and i was half as ignorant as you are, i'd knock your ass out.
> The fact that you can complain about corruption and "dog eat dog" business practices with exactly zero effect to an anonymous audience of a handful originates in your quality of life and free time to do it.
> ...


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I know, we should get Lance Armstrong to compete on these 32" bikes and if he loses Wal-mart can sue for breach of contract and if he wins the Feds can prosecute since he'll have to be doping to win a race on those things. It's a win-win except for Lance, but hell he's rich and famous so he's the bad guy right?


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like there was another sale on crazy, it appears that Blurr bought extra.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

meltingfeather said:


> You don't have a fcuking clue.
> I'm a first generation US citizen who's parents grew up destitute. You suggest I visit a 3rd world country? What a joke. Did you go on a church mission trip or something?
> If you said that to my face and I was half as ignorant as you are, I'd knock your ass out.
> The fact that you can complain about corruption and "dog eat dog" business practices with exactly zero effect to an anonymous audience of a handful originates in your quality of life and free time to do it.
> ...


Are you saving you grew up in America in conditions just as bad as say as a shanty town in India? You were using an open tench as toilet and picking through garbage for food? Or perhaps you lived off those big bags of "food stuffs" that UN provides to the third world? If America has this level of poverty, than we've failed as a country.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

The only thing crazy is the fact that a thread about an odd sized (odd in that 32' wheels are not exactly the norm or wide spread yet or maybe ever) wheel cruiser has turned into a free-for-all over politics, big box store business practices, and now third world living conditions.
The comment was meant as a joke, at myself as much as anyone else's expense. Maybe not a good one, but hey we all can't be Dave Atell.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

Sneekeemt said:


> Um...yea...I don't think that those are real, nothing on wally world web site


Their real. Went to my local Wal-Mart yesterday and saw them for myself.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

laherna said:


> Their real. Went to my local Wal-Mart yesterday and saw them for myself.


Is it an actual 32" wheel?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Saw this guy at Bike Party last night. All yor big whill belon to uz.

You don't see this sh|t in da pilipeens.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

[spoonfeeding]
off-topic internet rants about your particular potpourri of perceived evils are so pathetically misdirected, impotent & futile as to render them impossible to take seriously. it is even difficult to believe that you are able to take yourself seriously.

the ironic part is that, if you had an ounce of the perspective you "strongly urge" people about whom you know nothing to obtain, you might not make yourself look like such a fool.
[/spoonfeeding]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Is it an actual 32" wheel?


Me: (taking out a tape measure and measuring)

Wife: What are you doing?

Me: Measuring this wheel to see if it's actually 32"

Wife: Why?

Me: ...argument on MTBR...

Wife:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Dion said:


> Me: (taking out a tape measure and measuring)
> 
> Wife: What are you doing?
> 
> ...


lol :thumbsup:

now that is some perspective.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Are you saving you grew up in America in conditions just as bad as say as a shanty town in India? You were using an open tench as toilet and picking through garbage for food? Or perhaps you lived off those big bags of "food stuffs" that UN provides to the third world? If America has this level of poverty, than we've failed as a country.


I have no Doubt he has no clue, most do not until you experience/see it first hand.

Shanty town - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Dion said:


> Me: (taking out a tape measure and measuring)
> 
> Wife: What are you doing?
> 
> ...


:cornut:


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

perception: two kids that go to my church want better bikes than they have. Their folks look at Wal-Mart bikes and know that while the bikes are crappy, even that is stretch this week.
Or next. 
Old poop, here, stashes his ancient Schwinn cruiser in the bike rack at church, and offers to fix up a bike from junk on the farm for the older boy, work up the older boys bike for the younger one while the wealthier folks at church climb out of their 45K suburbans and give us the skunk eye.
We get the bikes fixed up, and I invite the kids for a dirt-road ride. If all goes well, there are easy trails with moderate elevation change and few tight spots on the local MTN bike trail park.

Mom and dad would still LIKE to buy a new $1000 bike for each kid, but we all know how well that works out. Next best thing is for them to learn NOT to be ashamed at riding a klunker...as well as resist the temptation to beat the crap out of the kids who CAN have the good stuff.

Get the hell off here and ride your bike. Teach someone to enjoy bikes and maintain them, then give them your old ones when you get new. talk to the LBS and organize a club date around putting together bikes out of junk to give away to kids (and their folks) who could use them.

make it about the bikes and about people


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Is it an actual 32" wheel?


Yes, 32". They were next to the 29" bikes so comparing was easy.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Last night at San Jose Bike Party, there were A LOT of people on those WallyWorld fixies. They all were having a great time, and nobody hated.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

laherna said:


> Yes, 32". They were next to the 29" bikes so comparing was easy.


Thanks.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

I ride my Walmart fixie all the time... And it treats me well! And has yet to break.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

What's the best seat for a 32er?
I'm also looking for some good 32er-specific grips.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

trailville said:


> What's the best seat for a 32er?
> I'm also looking for some good 32er-specific grips.


You for got computer, shoes, pump ...


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Blurr said:


> I have no Doubt he has no clue, most do not until you experience/see it first hand.
> 
> Shanty town - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


No doubt, eh? You are pretty sure about things you have no way of knowing. That takes a lot of ego... as does the assumption that you are somehow unique in witnessing strife. On Wikipedia? ut:
nice.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

mbeardsl said:


> You for got computer, shoes, pump ...


........And streamers, spoke straws and state licence plate with your name on it!

Dialed!!!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

meltingfeather said:


> No doubt, eh? You are pretty sure about things you have no way of knowing. That takes a lot of ego... as does the assumption that you are somehow unique in knowing strife.


Where were you brought up that was just as bad as some hellhole in the third world? What State? Please don't say California ... right under my nose.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Dion said:


> Saw this guy at Bike Party last night. All yor big whill belon to uz.
> 
> You don't see this sh|t in da pilipeens.


Saaaweeeet!!!


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

SS Hack said:


> Where were you brought up that was just as bad as some hellhole in the third world? What State? Please don't say California ... right under my nose.


when did I say that?
ut:

my point was that neither you nor Slurr knows the first thing about me, yet he "strongly urges" how I should inform myself and get some perspective. that comment is dripping with smugness, ego, and ignorance.
now you're out of left field saying I claimed to be from a place as bad as what you saw in Slumdog Millionaire? :skep:
forgive me if I bow out of the insanity of y'all's bitter Saturday-afternoon-behind-my-computer-in-Cali tirades.
It's WAY off topic, really fukcing tired, and completely ridiculous.
:thumbsup:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Dion said:


> Saw this guy at Bike Party last night. All yor big whill belon to uz.
> 
> You don't see this sh|t in da pilipeens.


that thing is nutz!! (and totally killer)

i so look forward to the Slurr/Hack rants about American excessivism and how it flies in the face of meth-addicted child whores in Sao Paolo.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

meltingfeather said:


> when did I say that?
> ut:
> 
> my point was that neither you nor Slurr knows the first thing about me, yet he "strongly urges" how I should inform myself and get some perspective. that comment is dripping with smugness, ego, and ignorance.
> ...


No smugness here; I just wanted to know where this insane abject poverty was in America that we didn't know the first thing about. Other people may have grown up poor too and you don't see us whining.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

meltingfeather said:


> You don't have a fcuking clue.
> I'm a first generation US citizen who's parents grew up destitute. You suggest I visit a 3rd world country? What a joke. Did you go on a church mission trip or something?
> If you said that to my face and I was half as ignorant as you are, I'd knock your ass out.
> The fact that you can complain about corruption and "dog eat dog" business practices with exactly zero effect to an anonymous audience of a handful originates in your quality of life and free time to do it.
> ...


This is the comment that made some of us believe you grew up like an animal pooping in a hole, eating United Nation's food aid and living in a cardboard box. That's how some people live in this world, believe or not. American poor is just not that poor.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

SS Hack said:


> No smugness here; I just wanted to know where this insane abject poverty was in America that we didn't know the first thing about. Other people may have grown up poor too and you don't see us whining.


I didn't say you were smug.
I certainly didn't anything say about insane abject poverty in the United States (everything in the western hemisphere is America  )
I also never whined.

3 strikes = out


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

SS Hack said:


> This is the comment that made some of us believe you grew up like an animal pooping in a hole, eating United Nation's food aid and living in a cardboard box.


since I wrote it, i'm familiar with what you were referencing. i couldn't in 100 years have misinterpreted it with as zeal as you did.
that's a reading comprehension problem with two massive scoops of your agenda distortion for you.
nothing i can do about that.


SS Hack said:


> That's how some people live in this world, believe or not. American poor is just not that poor.


Oh really? It's so crazy that you two incredibly empathetic geniuses are only two people on the planet who know that. 

here's an idea: since you care so much and somehow have convinced yourself that you see things other people don't, why don't you put down your keyboard and stop wasting your time making exactly ZERO difference go actually do something about it rather than pathetically shouting at a wall like a mentally disadvantaged zealot?


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

25 years or so ago, a Nashville Piano player named Bruce Hornsby had a hit record, "that's just the way it is". A line in that song ends with "get a job"; the understanding is that what was achievable for some may not be for all. Poor is a state of mind as well as a state of being, I think, and some people don't know they can escape it.

The don't know how and can't see the path out.

So, in the end, we're arguing whether or not its OK to look down on them.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Oldfatbaldguy said:


> 25 years or so ago, a Nashville Piano player named Bruce Hornsby had a hit record, "that's just the way it is". A line in that song ends with "get a job"; the understanding is that what was achievable for some may not be for all. Poor is a state of mind as well as a state of being, I think, and some people don't know they can escape it.
> 
> The don't know how and can't see the path out.
> 
> So, in the end, we're arguing whether or not its OK to look down on them.


*correction*: we were talking about a bicycle with 32" tires until the evangelists showed up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

So... anyone read the numbers on the side of the tire for a BSD yet?

If I get a chance to buy one of these things I will gladly buy one.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ericpulvermacher said:


> So... anyone read the numbers on the side of the tire for a BSD yet?
> 
> If I get a chance to buy one of these things I will gladly buy one.


Yeah that would be great, maybe get this thread back on track.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry to most, got to say it, some of you
have gone way south of the original topic.
May I make a suggestion, take it elsewhere or get off this thread!
Nobody gives a rat's ass about your personal views other than the bike in question.
And for the one's ashamed of the "Wealth in America" I earned mine, so piss off, I love my Country,
who many died for, and many worked hard for to be able to reap the benefits of living here.
I will not apologize for being an American, nor will I feel lucky that I am where I am in life.
I worked my azz off.

Now, back to the bike in question......


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Loudviking said:


> Sorry to most, got to say it, some of you
> have gone way south of the original topic.
> May I make a suggestion, take it elsewhere or get off this thread!
> Nobody gives a rat's ass about your personal views other than the bike in question.
> ...


You guys are all a bunch of azzholes for getting off topic, and now that I've made my point I'm going to go off topic :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Did I imply my rant was planned out, opps.


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Saw this at a classic car museum i was at today. Not sure of the exact wheel size, but they looked to be at least 32....









General shot of the others:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, those are nice, back when color was in.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

kerryp said:


> Saw this at a classic car museum i was at today. Not sure of the exact wheel size, but they looked to be at least 32....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a Coker Monster cruiser 36er they make a red one also...


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Loudviking said:


> Sorry to most, got to say it, some of you
> have gone way south of the original topic.
> May I make a suggestion, take it elsewhere or get off this thread!
> Nobody gives a rat's ass about your personal views other than the bike in question.
> ...


Who was ashamed of America?


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

kerryp, cool pictures, thanks. That's a Coker Monster Cruiser with 36 inch wheels.

monster-crusier












kerryp said:


> Saw this at a classic car museum i was at today. Not sure of the exact wheel size, but they looked to be at least 32....


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Loudviking said:


> Sorry to most, got to say it, some of you
> have gone way south of the original topic.
> May I make a suggestion, take it elsewhere or get off this thread!
> Nobody gives a rat's ass about your personal views other than the bike in question.
> ...


Who said you had to be ashamed to have wealth? :skep:

word has it you are a money grubbing coal hoarding baron who forces others to ride big wheel bikes with no real practicality though


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks. Yep thats it. I couldnt remember the name. Thought i had taken a pic but hadnt. Those were some big wheels!


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

None of these at my local Wally Mart.Sorry,a bit off topic am I?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I just got back from a sunset ride. Raced a fixie kid on the way back and beat him.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Dion said:


> I just got back from a sunset ride. Raced a fixie kid on the way back and beat him.


LOL, I got a yin for that yang. Which btw has nothing to do with 32" bike

Last summer was out riding my road bike feeling fast as [email protected] Cruised by some overweight guy who I'd guess was also older than I. I wasn't racing, just doing my thing, but I guess he didn't like being passed so it took him a while but he caught up and it was obvious he picked up his pace, and also obvious he wanted to let me know that he was faster. I was happy to trail close behind for a few miles but then when I went to pass he moved over and forced me over into oncoming so I had no choice but to slow down and get behind again or crash into him or the 2 women coming towards me. I thought, what a [email protected], what a sore looser, but than to his credit I just could not pass again and slowly watched him pull away. Now in my defense I was close to the end of my ride for the day and had pushed hard for 25+ miles already. And for all I know he had just finished warming up , but I felt I'd gotten a good dose of humble either way.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Now that might be a good use for the 32"......Cat 6 racing!


----------



## borborpa (May 24, 2011)

Dion said:


> Saw this guy at Bike Party last night. All yor big whill belon to uz.
> 
> You don't see this sh|t in da pilipeens.


Haha that's my cousin's boyfriend. She posted a pic the other day and all I could say was Damn!! That's a fatbike!!

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One More (Jun 17, 2012)

o_0


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

How many gears does this thing have on it? Or is it a single speed? Im trying to convince one of my friends to buy it, since he loves cheap Walmart bikes for some reason...


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Jack Atcher said:


> How many gears does this thing have on it? Or is it a single speed? Im trying to convince one of my friends to buy it, since he loves cheap Walmart bikes for some reason...


A single speed. Get him to buy it and report back.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Na. I think that just turned him off of it completely. If it doesn't have forty gears and full suspension he doesn't want it. 

Maybe if my Walmart has it, I might buy it this weekend with my next paycheck. I can wait another week or two on getting my stereo replaced in my car. Maybe.


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

borborpa said:


> Haha that's my cousin's boyfriend. She posted a pic the other day and all I could say was Damn!! That's a fatbike!!
> 
> Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


I'd like to see him go over a massive rock and see how much RR those tires have lol.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Jack Atcher said:


> Na. I think that just turned him off of it completely. If it doesn't have forty gears and full suspension he doesn't want it.
> 
> Maybe if my Walmart has it, I might buy it this weekend with my next paycheck. I can wait another week or two on getting my stereo replaced in my car. Maybe.


Too bad because the lack of gears and extra junk still make this one of Walmart's better bikes no doubt.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Just checked the Marquette, Michigan store. No joy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Typos and terseness are to be expected.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, sorry to be getting medieavally preachy on y'all. 

The unfortunate thing about Wally World (bikes and other crap) is that what some folks see in some places may or may not be available everywhere else. My local WM carries a Mongoose-labelled bike in kind of a board-track style...700c diamond-frame cruiser with a cruiser handlebar upside down. Not a bad looking bike. They carry a beach cruiser in a couple of colors with 29-er wheels and street-tread fatties, about 2.25 (30-1/4" dia @ 40 PSI---I "borrowed" a tape measure and squeezed tested), but I did not see the 32"

None of these bikes seems to be visible on WM.com, so its hard to share what I'm seeing with folks here. But it also suggests that someone, somewhere, is on the lookout for rising trends. Now maybe its phat phreaks somewhere driving style trends, but even so, others will grab components and repurpose them. Pacenti sewed tires together to experiment with 650B, right? In the 30's and 40's car and motorcyle nuts built cars and bikes out of whatever they could find. The first lightweight all terrain vehicles used surplus aircraft tires with treads cut in them with a woodworking router.

So wally world may be contributing to the demise of the America we thought we knew, but its helping recreate a new one, too. A world with 32" bike tires.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

I wouldn't be too proud to cruise around the neighborhood on one of those with the kiddos.:thumbsup:

Now my off topic piece.



Blurr said:


> Horrid company with unethical business practices which only cares about their bottom dollar and nothing else.
> Their products are garbage, and in the case of say bikes flat out dangerous.
> And of course this. Think about it, multi billion dollar company with the entire family being Billionares but they are so ignorant they encourage poor pay?
> 
> 2010 Sweatshop Hall of Shame | International Labor Rights Forum


Blurr how can you be so against walmart and their bikes when you have openly admitted to riding a "Next" brand bike. The last time I checked those are sold at walmart. Hypocrite much?



Blurr said:


> I agree, I have to say that I rode my POS next every decent day there was for five years


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

mtbnoobadam said:


> I wouldn't be too proud to cruise around the neighborhood on one of those with the kiddos.:thumbsup:
> 
> Now my off topic piece.
> 
> Blurr how can you be so against walmart and their bikes when you have openly admitted to riding a "Next" brand bike. The last time I checked those are sold at walmart. Hypocrite much?


It goes back to the Fraud argument I posted earlier, I like so many others was deceived into believing it was a bike capable of far more, even meeting those of the LBS. 
It obviously was not, nor is capable on any level except light trail/street use.
Why on earth you find that hypocritical I have no Idea, I would assume help others from making the same mistake.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Because, for one thing, if you preach that people shouldn't buy from said "horrid" company for whatever reason, yet you buy from that same said company, that makes you a hypocrite. Not saying you are, just stating the facts.
Then talking about being misled as to the bikes capabilities, or anything else for that matter doesn't change anything, just the subject. 
Get it now.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

theMeat said:


> Because, for one thing, if you preach that people shouldn't buy from said "horrid" company for whatever reason, yet you buy from that same said company, that makes you a hypocrite. Not saying you are, just stating the facts.
> Then talking about being misled as to the bikes capabilities, or anything else for that matter doesn't change anything, just the subject.
> Get it now.


^^^^He beat me to it.

You obviously shop there yet you come on this thread advocating against it. Reminds me of when I had to meet with a nutritionist after I had a kidney removed. She walked into my hospital room with a huge McDonalds cup, was easily 100 lbs overweight and proceeded to tell me how to eat healthy.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbnoobadam said:


> ^^^^He beat me to it.


Not trying to be mean, and not trying to help you prove your point either. Merely an attempt to get Blurr to stop posting off topic bs as I hope you'll do the same. Now, at the risk of being called a hypocrite myself, I will stop posting off topic bs also..


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

On topic, anyone get a B.S.D. on one of these?


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

theMeat said:


> Because, for one thing, if you preach that people shouldn't buy from said "horrid" company for whatever reason, yet you buy from that same said company, that makes you a hypocrite. Not saying you are, just stating the facts.
> Then talking about being misled as to the bikes capabilities, or anything else for that matter doesn't change anything, just the subject.
> Get it now.


It is called getting educated later on, I like many Americans slowly have learned about the horrid business practices of said company.
So a recap, I purchased my NEXT roughly 9 years ago at said store, you know, its not like yesterday 

You know, kind of like when you are with some woman who later down the road you never would be with again cause well, you know better now. 
Or maybe you voted for someone that turned out to not be who you expected.

Seriously is it that difficult to understand people? lol


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

floydlippencott said:


> On topic, anyone get a B.S.D. on one of these?


Hmm, big swinging d..., blue screen of death, no can't be, so what's bsd mean?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

theMeat said:


> Hmm, big swinging d..., blue screen of death, no can't be, so what's bsd mean?


Bead Seat Diameter.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Blurr said:


> It is called getting educated later on, I like many Americans slowly have learned about the horrid business practices of said company.
> So a recap, I purchased my NEXT roughly 9 years ago at said store, you know, its not like yesterday
> 
> You know, kind of like when you are with some woman who later down the road you never would be with again cause well, you know better now.
> ...


Yup I get it now, voting for someone, being with a women, 32" bike. I see.

At the risk of getting bad repped I think you're cool, I like your input around here, most of the time, and do not wish to do battle with you or anyone else. Could we all just stop the bs and maybe share info a little more on topic now.

BTW, I'm gonna try to get into wally world tomorrow to take a look. I'd think twice, maybe thrice before i bought, but I must admit I'm curious, and I'll have my phone and a tape measure when I do get there.

Thanx AZ, I'll try and measure that too.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

theMeat said:


> Yup I get it now, voting for someone, being with a women, 32" bike. I see.
> 
> At the risk of getting bad repped I think you're cool, I like your input around here, most of the time, and do not wish to do battle with you or anyone else. Could we all just stop the bs and maybe share info a little more on topic now.
> 
> ...


 thank you, you as well.


----------



## EarlyOnAdventures (Jun 18, 2012)

yup


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I buy my ammo from WalMart.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Well got over to wally world and no go. Sold out for now on both 32" bike in question and fixie I wanted to look at. I'll post again after mission is complete.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Dion said:


> I buy my ammo from WalMart.


Although I hate Walmart, they are good for ammo. According to another crazy thread around here we should be stocking up for the coming zombi war.

What does this bike cost? Sorry, I can't reread this thread to look.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

The SS, 32" cruiser is $199.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

laherna said:


> The SS, 32" cruiser is $199.


Kinda pricey? Should be $129.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Kinda pricey? Should be $129.


Yeah, you can get awesome Mongoose Deception for $239...

If I needed a town bike and didn't want to go up and down curbs, this thing would be sweet. And I'd buy my wife one of the Walmart.com bikes with the fully enclosed rear wheel, a la the Netherlands.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

theMeat said:


> Well got over to wally world and no go. Sold out for now on both 32" bike in question and fixie I wanted to look at. I'll post again after mission is complete.


No 32" here in WI either. They had the $99 Fixie, and the sweet black 29" SS cruiser for $149. I'd totally get rid of my beater cruiser for one of these Wally cruisers, but now I'm holding out for the "WTF-factor" of the 32" cruiser.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> No 32" here in WI either. They had the $99 Fixie, and the sweet black 29" SS cruiser for $149. I'd totally get rid of my beater cruiser for one of these Wally cruisers, but now I'm holding out for the "WTF-factor" of the 32" cruiser.


Now those are good prices! How bad was the fixie, did it have a flip flop hub?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Now those are good prices! How bad was the fixie, did it have a flip flop hub?


The fixies have garnered some less than glowing reviews from people that actually know stuff. There is a thread on RBR in the fixed forum that has some info.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The fixies have garnered some less than glowing reviews from people that actually know stuff. There is a thread on RBR in the fixed forum that has some info.


Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The fixies have garnered some less than glowing reviews from people that actually know stuff. There is a thread on RBR in the fixed forum that has some info.


They are awful. Welds look like somebody applied them with a butter knife. The entire thing is crap.

BUT! Like I said, there were a ton of kids riding them at http://www.sjbikeparty.org/ and they were all having a great time. To me, that's all that really matters in the end. Not everybody has the knowledge to shop on craigslist, find a sweet deal, negotiate a price, pick it up and then work on it. For some people, they don't know any better than to just go down to the local Wal and pick up a new bike for the purpose of cruising the streets of San Jose with 4000 of their friends, all on bikes: cheap ones, expensive ones, hand made ones and everything inbetween.


----------



## jwaloshin (Jun 19, 2012)

Too big.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Dion said:


> They are awful. Welds look like somebody applied them with a butter knife. The entire thing is crap.
> 
> BUT! Like I said, there were a ton of kids riding them at http://www.sjbikeparty.org/ and they were all having a great time. To me, that's all that really matters in the end. Not everybody has the knowledge to shop on craigslist, find a sweet deal, negotiate a price, pick it up and then work on it. For some people, they don't know any better than to just go down to the local Wal and pick up a new bike for the purpose of cruising the streets of San Jose with 4000 of their friends, all on bikes: cheap ones, expensive ones, hand made ones and everything inbetween.


Cool event! It's nice to see them getting out of their cars in SJ for a change.


----------



## Homemade 911 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Well Now...*

That was one helluva fart contest - er thread - there boyz...

Can't believe I read the whole thing...:yikes:

Ride on.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

I ride my Walmart thruster fixie 3+ times a week and no troubles at all... It has a few hundred miles and hasn't had a single problem to date...


----------



## O2descend (Jun 17, 2012)

This is a great time for my first post. For a minute there I thought I was watching Jerry Springer. Now I realize that it is about 32" bikes. Glad I read the entire thing.


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

Richard_ said:


> I knew I should have waited , I bought a 29er too soon


29er is popular, now 27.5" will be next size, not 32" :nono: .


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Jason.MT said:


> 29er is popular, now 27.5" will be next size, not 32" :nono: .


Maybe. The 32er will have a place if its popularity warrants it.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Jason.MT said:


> 29er is popular, now 27.5" will be next size, not 32" :nono: .


Well there's 650 wheel size that's been out for years that's in between 26 and 29 inch wheel. Seems that 29 is far surpassing it in popularity. 
But let's not even get into the fact that a 29" wheel measures around 27"


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Malibu412 said:


> I think it's more like because you expressed your opinion something like a 13 year old. Wait, maybe you are 13.
> 
> Serious here, you call their stuff junk. On some items, I'd agree. However, how is an ipod or digital Nikon camera, a Michelin tire, or any other nationally recognized brand different at a Walmart from any other retailer? Is Walmart so big in their buying power that they can force LG to make a flat screen for 30% less and inferior components from the models they sell to other retailers? How is a bag of Scotts Turf Builder different from the bag I can buy at the local Ace hardware st.


You have never heard of "Walmart spec" . Check the model number on the TV at Walmart vs the "same"one at an electronics stote. They are almost always different. The Walmart TV is made with cheaper bits to get the cost down.

A few years back Walmart approached Snapper about selling their lawn mowers. Snapper execs said no as they would have to cut so many corners to get down to the Walmart price point that they fealt they would not be able to maintain quality and it would "cheapen" the brand.

Yes, as the biggest retailer they do have that power.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

theMeat said:


> Well there's 650 wheel size that's been out for years that's in between 26 and 29 inch wheel. Seems that 29 is far surpassing it in popularity.
> But let's not even get into the fact that a 29" wheel measures around 27"


 my 26er measures about 27". Unless you're using road bike tires it should measure a little bit over 29"...


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Frozenspokes said:


> You have never heard of "Walmart spec" . Check the model number on the TV at Walmart vs the "same"one at an electronics stote. They are almost always different. The Walmart TV is made with cheaper bits to get the cost down.
> 
> A few years back Walmart approached Snapper about selling their lawn mowers. Snapper execs said no as they would have to cut so many corners to get down to the Walmart price point that they fealt they would not be able to maintain quality and it would "cheapen" the brand.
> 
> Yes, as the biggest retailer they do have that power.


This is absolutely true - large retailers can, and will, demand exchanging of parts to bring the cost down and the profits up. My experience is not with Walmart, but with other retailers when I worked as Creative Marketing Director for an electronics company. I traveled to the manufacturing plants in China and saw where it all goes down.

China _does produce_ high quality things, but it is ultimately up to how they are directed. Just because a product is made in China doesn't mean it's always crap - quality control is dependent on the company, not the manufacturing plant. Having worked with the Chinese before, they do EXACTLY what they are told, even it it means cutting corners.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

patrick2cents said:


> my 26er measures about 27". Unless you're using road bike tires it should measure a little bit over 29"...


26er rim = 559 mm = 22 inches. If the tire is 2" tall that adds 4 inches to the diameter bringing you up to 26". So 26" wheels are not 26", but the wheel and normal mountain bike tire combined should be around 26".

650B = 584 mm = 23" -- with tire around 27"

29er rim = 622 mm = 24.5 inches -- with tire 28.5 to 29"


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Dion said:


> This is absolutely true - large retailers can, and will, demand exchanging of parts to bring the cost down and the profits up. My experience is not with Walmart, but with other retailers when I worked as Creative Marketing Director for an electronics company. I traveled to the manufacturing plants in China and saw where it all goes down.
> 
> China _does produce_ high quality things, but it is ultimately up to how they are directed. Just because a product is made in China doesn't mean it's always crap - quality control is dependent on the company, not the manufacturing plant. Having worked with the Chinese before, they do EXACTLY what they are told, even it it means cutting corners.


I have a HP laptop that has a WM in the serial number meaning Walmart spec (although I bought it at Best Buy )

In this case Walmart spec doesn't mean inferior, it just means that HP has tweaked their laptops a little bit for different manufacturers so that they can each offer something unique. So if you see a notebook you like at Walmart, and then try to find a better price at Best Buy or Office depot, you will see that the Best Buy model has a slightly different hard drive size, or the Office depot model adds bluetooth, etc. 
My laptop model has probably 30 different serial number possibilites for all the different options as well as all the different distributors. Models intended for other countries are also given unique numbers.

How's that for a side track?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I just read this whole thread and kinda realized why I usually don't read much on the off camber forum...you guys turn into a bunch o b*tches!  We should rename this thread "Estrogen Wars: What Began With a 32" Bike at Walmart." God Damn, people.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> 26er rim = 559 mm = 22 inches. If the tire is 2" tall that adds 4 inches to the diameter bringing you up to 26". So 26" wheels are not 26", but the wheel and normal mountain bike tire combined should be around 26".
> 
> 650B = 584 mm = 23" -- with tire around 27"
> 
> 29er rim = 622 mm = 24.5 inches -- with tire 28.5 to 29"


I use a large, high profile tire. There is definitely some variability; but modern high volume trail tires tend to be a little more than 26 (hence why 650b, with only 25mm/1" larger erd is sometimes called 27.5). The other two sizes are closer.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

patrick2cents said:


> I use a large, high profile tire. There is definitely some variability; but modern high volume trail tires tend to be a little more than 26. The other two sizes are closer. And yes, it is 27", ~2.5" height on the tire.


Yes that sounds right. I wasn't doubting your 27 inch wheel diameter, I was just clarifying wheel nomenclature vs rim diameter etc, since you responded to the Meat, who was pointing out that 29" "wheels are not 29" etc. Carry on...


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah, gotcha! My bad there.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I just read this whole thread and kinda realized why I usually don't read much on the off camber forum...you guys turn into a bunch o b*tches!  We should rename this thread "Estrogen Wars: What Began With a 32" Bike at Walmart." God Damn, people.


Yeah, you probably shouldn't leave off camber, its not safe out here.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

$0.97 shipping would be a STEAL on this beast!!!!  I really do want one.


----------



## corny (Feb 8, 2012)

not a BIG fan...


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

I still don't know why we don't have a ride report. Someone buy me one of these and i will shred the living daylights out of it and let you know how it is.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Wait, we're taking volunteers? As owner of a bike whose current front wheel has been taco'd twice (by me) and repaired twice (by me) I think I am most qualified.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

I will put 1/100'th of a the bikes worth $2 into a pool if we can get some pro bad ass to shred this bike.

I say we start a fund. This thing could be the next holy grail of wheel sizes, it is our duty to get it professionally tested.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm in. Tell me where to send the 2 bucks.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Better make the pro sign a bunch of release forms, in case it breaks in a bad way that hoses the poor SOB. I'll chip too as long as we have the release forms!


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

It's not built to shred or beat, it's a f'ing cruiser where style and uniqueness is arguably more important than high quality. That's why Walmart is ok for this type of bike.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> It's not built to shred or beat ...


Even MTBs sold there and other big box stores have stickers telling buyers "not for off road use". I read someone that the typical department store bike sees less than 40 miles of use between being sold and going to the landfill.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone? Who has one? Has anyone got the Bead Seat Diameter yet?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Anyone? Who has one? Has anyone got the Bead Seat Diameter yet?


I am traumatized that my local Walmart isn't keeping up with the trends.

OTOH, their lagging behind has probably saved me $200.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Even MTBs sold there and other big box stores have stickers telling buyers "not for off road use". I read someone that the typical department store bike sees less than 40 miles of use between being sold and going to the landfill.


I've had two bikes from Wal-mart in the last 1 1/2 years. 1 didn't last 2 months before I trashed it (where it should have started in the first place), I still have and ride the other as my back up commuter. I believe it all depends on the actual bike and usage. The back up has more than 2500 miles after upgrades and such but the first one wouldn't have lasted no matter what would have been done to it and both bikes never saw use on anything rougher than hard packed dirt road. Judging by some of the bikes I've seen lately at Wal-mart I think the message has started (only started) to get through. Although some of the people who build the bikes are still incompetent, some of the bikes themselves are getting better.
Having said this, let the flaming commence.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

I got to ride one around the store last night. I ride a Rumblefish, and these tires are definitely much bigger than 29er. I am 5'11" and I could barely touch the ground with the seat all the way down. It's a single speed bike and it was SLOOOOWWWwwww to move. I think the seat was in a weird position from what I am used to. It was comfortable though, the seat was nice and the handlebars were in a good position. Good God, the wheels are massive on it though... I could not stop looking at them! They are flat on top (not round), and seem like they would have some longevity for riding on the road. Also, it barely fit in the little slide out holder display case thing...

I also tried the yellow and orange fixie Thruster that they had. It pedaled much easier.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

*Video*

Here is a short video of the bike in case it hasn't been posted to the thread yet.

32 INCH BIKE - TIRE COMPARISON WITH 26 INCH - YouTube


----------



## blackeyes (Dec 30, 2011)

Wal*mart...always on the cutting edge


----------



## jdstrd (Jun 28, 2012)

wal mart lmao


----------



## Tin_Cup (May 26, 2009)

anyone seen one of these monsters ratted out? with a little work, one of those could be pretty rad. here's a 26 against a 32:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

just peel off the stickers! that thing is sweet! and orange bikes are the fastest! maybe some white pinstripes on the frame and the chain guard and fenders...


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> just peel off the stickers! that thing is sweet! and orange bikes are the fastest! maybe some white pinstripes on the frame and the chain guard and fenders...


I do like orange!


----------



## BarryL (Jul 5, 2012)

That's my orange bike in Tin Cup's post. The decals peeled off very easily, and no residue but you can still see the letters slightly. The wheels are a different style than the 29ers that walmart has, they look stronger to me but time will tell. 48 spokes. I've ridden it just about 20 miles so I can't report on the dependability yet. The tires ask for 30psi, but I put in 35psi for a lot less rolling resistance. It weighs right at 40 lbs. I've got plans to change the paint scheme. I'll post up a pic when it's done.


----------



## BarryL (Jul 5, 2012)

*T34 Mentor*

Finished it up over the weekend. As I thought, every last bearing needed lube except for the rear hub. It looks like they use a very light spray of lube on the bearings.

This is painted to match a Navy trainer aircraft, a T-34 Mentor.

Can't post pics yet.


----------



## CheefBeef (Jul 21, 2012)

well that's just goofy as hell


----------



## BarryL (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

BarryL are you going to ride this on singletrack! Please Please do. POST PICTURES DANG IT.

Hint: go to here http://forums.mtbr.com/test-forum/ to get your post count high enough to do so, and to practice picture upload


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Bigger is not always better.
But that's not what she said... lol


----------



## chipsullivan (Aug 4, 2012)

*Couldn't resist*

I didn't have a cruiser in my quiver. That, and the low price point and overall novelty of this thing convinced me to bite the bullet and buy one. The store nearest me had only orange and green models left. I preferred the orange but took the last green one as it had the truest wheels and I didn't know if these would fit in a truing stand (yes, if the stand has 29er extensions and the tires are removed).

Took to my LBS to ask about replacing parts should something fail. Other than the wheel/tire/tube size issue, all the other parts are standard enough.

Some particulars:

weight is 34 lbs

tires are actually 31 inches in diameter

48 spokes per wheel

length is 7 feet from the outside of the tires, _only six inches shorter than my tandem_...this means it won't wheelie through most doors without slanting the front wheel, (found that out the hard way

16:36 gearing (sucks goin' uphill)

LOTS of stickers, reflectors and a black bottle cage cluttered up the appearance so I removed all that. Kept enough stickers to spell out "Super Cruiser" on the fork.

Opinions:

A bit unstable at low speed, but comfy. Rides like a beach cruiser, starts slow, not a climber. Not enough braking power for the angular momentum created by those big wheels. May add a front brake. Far fewer rattles than expected. I figure if I ride it gently (minimum of curb drops and off roading) it should be fun for a while. I'm curious if it will just be a one season thing or become a new genre of bike size with other manufacturers adding it to their lines. Liking it so far. Sure turns heads.

Stand-alone pic and one with my fiance's cruiser for contrast in my photo album. Can't post here as I'm too new a member.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

chipsullivan said:


> weight is 34 lbs
> 
> length is 7 feet from the outside of the tires, _only six inches shorter than my tandem_...


that weight isn't too bad considering what it is, but whoa is that bike long. I never would have imagined it would be that long (I have a tandem as well).


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

My 36" cruiser is right at 7'6" to 8'


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

36er stair ride - YouTube

These really large wheels have apparently been around a while. Note this one is claimed to be a 36".


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

inner city bike 36" ride - YouTube

And found this for anyone complaining about long chainstays on 29ers.


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

Coker Button Tread - 36 x 2 1/4 Inch - Motorcycle & Bike - Tire Applications usually has all the weird tires notice the price. It may not be a new size but an old motorcycle size.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

What's next, a 48" tire? This is getting stupid.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Call_me_Tom said:


> What's next, a 48" tire? This is getting stupid.


It will all get back to Penny-farthings.


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

Coker Vintage Motorcycle Tires - SummitRacing.com This is interesting motorcycle tires are sold by rim size so 30 to 36 inch diameter wheels used to be common.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

here is a picture of the 36"behind my wife's element for size comparison and of 1 of 2 36" high wheels I have


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

How freakin ridiculous...................:madman::madman::madman::madman:


----------



## sandman22 (Aug 14, 2012)

*green monster*

I have one of these 32 inchers and it rocks. It's light and big and fun to ride. I peeled off all the stickers and my favorite local mechanic rebuilt the rear hub (the guys at walmart crushed a bearing during assembly) Now it is smooth and quiet like a cat in the night.
The paint is durable, the full fenders awesome. Thinking about getting a banana seat, though the stock one is great. Best 200 bucks I've spent.
This monster bike is a real head turner. Get one before I buy them all and start a rental fleet!!!


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

I saw these 32ers this week. Very unusual, but I like cruisers, so I think it's neat.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I was at walmart today (I only go a couple of time a year) and was disappointed to not see any there 32ers there. I was surprised to see them selling 29er and 26er mtn tires for almost $30 . They were branded "Bell" but actually looked like decent tires (felt pretty light), but I just don't expect to see people paying that for a tire at walmart.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

jnl1105 said:


> here is a picture of the 36"behind my wife's element for size comparison and of 1 of 2 36" high wheels I have


Watch the exhaust on those tires. I've seen melted tires from a situation much like yours before!


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't haul it with the front tire on it driveways would ruin a good weekend


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

trailville said:


> I was surprised to see them selling 29er and 26er mtn tires


the 29er mtb tire is the cst caballero with bell branding. discussed ad nauseum somewhere around here. i bought one and it works fine to me.


----------



## sandman22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Seriously man, those 32 inch bikes are great. For two hundred bucks you can't go wrong.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought one, wheels are already broken down, building them up this next week...

Tire and Tube are made in China by Excel, 32 x 2.125, weight is 1400gm.

Rim is double walled, no eyelits, ~35mm wide, weight is 800gm, semi gloss black paint.

Mine is going on a unicycle 

Now what to do with the rest of the bike...


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

32" Genesis Men's Beach Cruiser Bike, Red: Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com

@Nurse Ben, PLEASE offer details on the rim diameter?
Thanks already for the other info though.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Oh momma... Coker Tire 793700 - Coker Vintage Motorcycle Tires - Overview - SummitRacing.com


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

> @Nurse Ben, PLEASE offer details on the rim diameter?
> Thanks already for the other info though.


The rims are at a buddies getting a custom build (36spokes on 48 holes), so I can't give the numbers right now.

The onlly tire available is the one that comes with the wheel, so do you have some grand plan to make a tire?


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> The rims are at a buddies getting a custom build (36spokes on 48 holes), so I can't give the numbers right now.
> 
> The onlly tire available is the one that comes with the wheel, so do you have some grand plan to make a tire?


I always have grand plans. They usually come to fruition eventually (36" MTB, long offset suspension forks, 29x3.0), albeit by more capable mens' hands.

I long ago proposed on the internation interwebs the 698mm standard for what would be called 32" MTB's. Just 3" = 76mm larger than what we call 700c/622/28"/29". And nicely 3" smaller than 36", which I like, but see as slightly clumsy for XC (although I still want one, for hard commuting and boundary-breaking XC).

It's obvious that the technology is there to make proper 32" tires, for XC. Walt is doing the 36", he will succeed. It will not be heavy. These Walmart tires are like 1250g, but the mold obviously exists, better tires can be made with better money.

Rims are just not that much of a challenge. Plenty of 35mm designs out there that work fine for light FR duty, so in 32" should still be OK for heavy XC. Especially if the tire to go on it doesn't end up a skinny 2.1" type. Just a really good 2.4 should be mighty nice.
Imagine a 32x2.4" Racing Ralph. 720g or thereabouts that would be. No more no less. On a 35mm rim that is a 12% larger version of a 600g rim, thus 672g. Tell me how that would ride. We've all tried 29" with 500g rims and 800g tires. Same difference. And after decades of bikucation, we realize that size doesn't matter for acceleration, just weight (a tiny bit).
Anyway, for tire height goes: 26" +10% = 29" + 10% = 32".

32" could have a 2.5kg steel frame, no problem. Or a 1.3kg carbon, also no problem.
Fork, just use a 29" fork with at least 51mm offset. Don't suspension corrrect unless you have good reason to. 32" is to 29" what 29" is to 26". Really, a good 29"-level carbon fork, not too long and with good offset, will do. 
The 32"er will promote 4 extra spokes per wheel, and modern wider hub standards. All those are well stocked now (not when I first called for 32").
All in all, it will not be a heavy bike. It will track like mad, cross sand traps even better than 29", rivalling 29+. Corner as on rails. Smoothen trails like a 29"er on decent pavement.
It will fit rider size L and up just fine. No clumsiness. Just the feel of an M rider on a 29"er, and those tend to grin well and wide.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Cloxxki, 

I always respect all the info you post and love to read it over, as it tells quite a story. Do you feel with all these bigger rims/tires the crank length should lengthen also. I feel turning more mass, requires a a longer lever. but how do we adapt as humans our legs can't get longer or can they?


----------



## BikesBoardsBrews (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd like to see someone with 30"+ carving it up on the trails.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm riding one of Walt's 36er tires, it's a very good tire, no
complaints, it is so much better than Nimbus and Coker tires.

The 32" is a nice fit, the "missing link", not sure how many folks
will appreciate that wheel size on a bike, but for unicycling it would
be a great addition.

For unis, we don't really have gears, so we choose our wheel size
based on expected conditions. A 29er is good for technical trails, but
can be a bit slow on smoother stuff, while a 36er is harder to ride on
tech stuff, also hard to climb on the steeps, but for smooth stuff it
is fast. A 32" would bridge the gap.

I'm working on getting a Knard 29 x 3" for DH/Tech Muni.

A true 32" MTB rim/tire woudl be ground breaking, I'm hoping that
Nimbus will make it happen, Josh at UDC USA has his 32" "walmart
wheel" up and running, he said it was pretty good as it is, though the
rim could be better. Mine should be up and riding for this coming
weekend 

FYI: The 32" Walmart tires weighed in at 1507 and 1560gm, made in China by a company that does not seem to well known, so though the mold exists, it would be anywhere; I'm thinking of a small fishing village on the Yangtze


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

> Do you feel with all these bigger rims/tires the crank length should lengthen also. I feel turning more mass, requires a a longer lever. but how do we adapt as humans our legs can't get longer or can they?


Unicyclists routinely adjust crank length depending on use, some cranks are configured with dual holes (165/137, 150/125) so they can be adjusted on the fly. There's a ton of discussion/disagreement on this topic, suffice to say, some unicyclists can spin some mighty short cranks (110) with a mighty big wheel (36")!

I have run cranks as long as 180 (Truvatis) on my 36er and 170's on my 29er. Currently I run 165's on 29 x 2.4 and 36 x 2.25, and 170's on a 26 x 4". I have considered going back to a longer crank on the 36er in order to get more leverage, but it seems that I expend more energy turning a bigger circle and it takes longer to get into the "sweet spot".

Having been a biker long before I was a unicyclists, I got used to running 175's on everything. Now that I ride unicycles I am begining to wonder if bikers are missing out on the advantages of spinning a smaller crank. I noticed a huge difference in the fluidity of my spin when I went from a 165mm down to a 150mm; it felt more flowy and natural. On a bike, since you have the advantage of gearing, a shorter crank might help reduce knee strain and be more efficient for certain types of riding (Endurance racing, SC, recreational).


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

"For riders 5'7" and up . . . WAY UP!"


Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## IthaDan (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't be bothered to read 13 pages (and I need posts anyway to post images and links)

is it really 32" or just a 622/700c/29er measured to the diameter of the tire instead of the rim?


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

NEPMTBA said:


> Cloxxki,
> 
> I always respect all the info you post and love to read it over, as it tells quite a story. Do you feel with all these bigger rims/tires the crank length should lengthen also. I feel turning more mass, requires a a longer lever. but how do we adapt as humans our legs can't get longer or can they?


Thanks, all kinds of respect returned to trail builders globally 

I my opinion, mass is irrelevant. People like to think about wheels as the mass-defining bike parts. They're not. 
1 - Weigh your bike
2 - Add weight of your tires, tubes, and rims.
3 - Divide the latter by the former and multiply by 100%
4- Divide mass found at 2 by the sum of dripping wet rider and bike, multiply by 100%

You now have the percentage the outer mass of your wheels offers towards all of the mass you'll be pedaling.

Crank length is 100% dependent on the rider him/herself. Riding style, and especially: riding experience. You can go from one crank length to the other. Well, most people can't. If you have overly long or short cranks before, going more towards your opimum "may" help you already the first ride. In most cases, you need to befriend the new length, and that's like being marrried to a person your parents choose for you. It takes time, but eventually it will work out (not my personal opinion, but heard it a lot).

See, when going from 26"to 29", rotating wheel mass was increase by a whopping 10%. Over the total mass, that's exactly zilch.
I found that I could ride clear of the field from the starting line of mtb races just fine, and I was the only 29" rider there. Whichever rolling resitance advantage you contribute to 10% larger wheels, it will out-weigh any additional rotation mass. At least on the scale that is still somewhat pratical for a bike to actually be ridden.

Going from a svelt 10kg rigid 29"er to a maybe 10.4-10.5kg 32"er, that's not going to slow you down. It's going to make you faster, in all respects apart from really slow, really steep climbing on really smooth surface.
Bike fanatic logic doesn't need to deal with laws of physics. Reality, does.

If you live in a world where you worry about adding less weight to your bike's rotational weight than the last burger you ate did to your stomach, you have few things to worry about. Look down, at those well-trained legs. Don't think they can easily propel a couple ounces of wheel around? They could already do it just fine with a whole man sitting on the bike. 
Sure, big wheels feel slow. But you still end up at the first corner first, and that's what counts.

figure out how close you are to ideal crank length. Be aware of the percental difference between the hard to find 170 and 180mm bottom and top of the market. Compare that to the typical range of rider (inseam) height between S and XL riders. We are basically all the sole geometric variable on the bike. All bikes have pretty much fixed crank lengths, our legs dedice whether they're long or short. Few are really close to the mid range.
Cranklength logic by manufacturers is stupid, and keeps the riders stupid. All for cost reduction.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

IthaDan said:


> Can't be bothered to read 13 pages (and I need posts anyway to post images and links)
> 
> is it really 32" or just a 622/700c/29er measured to the diameter of the tire instead of the rim?


No-one will measure and tell, so far. It looks like the rims really are significantly bigger than 29" though. And by significant, I mean like twice the indifference between 650B and 26"


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Left to right: 29 x 2.4 Hans Dampf, 32 x 2.125 Super Cruiser, 36 x 2.25 Prototype










The 32" is not a true 32" as you can see from the comparison, though it is bigger than a 29er (700c). I did a quick rim measurement and the diameter of the 32" is ~ 27.25", in comparision the 36" is ~31.5 and the 29" is ~25". I wish it were closer to being midway between the two, but beggars can't be choosers.

The rim is 48h matted to a 36h hub with a 4x lace by Josh at Unicycle.Com

It rides nice for a cruiser tire :thumbsup:

Maybe when Walt and Matt are done with the 36er tire project they'll turn their eyes toward developing an entirely new wheel standard!!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Get off fuker!!!!! ^^^
Sorry, there was an add above my post last night
that has been removed, thanks mod's.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a GENESIS helmet, its the only helmet that would fit my head nice and proper... tried a gazillion helmets at bike shop, nothing else fitted like Genesis... and the helmet costs me like $25 bucks... best investment ever...


----------



## assassin346 (Sep 2, 2012)

When i saw this, i went right to walmart......they did not have any.


----------



## Monster36er (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'm thinkin so too. I'd like to add this Super 32 to my big wheel bike collection. I already have a 29er and 36er.


----------



## Monster36er (Sep 2, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> What is the B.S.D?


I haven't actually had the pleasure of seeing one of these bad boys yet so I'm just guessing here...I'm utilizing the fat tire concept of the 622 BSD for 29ers and I'm going to say the BSD for these bad boys is likely 698. The approximate standard measurement of the 622 wheel equals about 24.5 inches. It is likely that the BSD standard measurement for a 32 inch wheel would be 27.5 inches (makes sense since 32 is 3 more than 29...right?) I converted 698 mm into inches by dividing it by 25.4 and got roughly 27.5 inches. So again, I'm not certain of this because I haven't seen these in stores yet, but I would bet the BSD is pretty close to 698. I don't know if the tires would say or not. Most tires do, but some tires don't. I have a 36 inch cruiser from Coker that only gives the tire size of 36 X 2 1/4 and that it's a 4 ply tire...nothing more. Incidentally, the coker 36 inch (and at this time ALL 36 inch rims) has a BSD of 787 in case you or anyone else is curious which is roughly 31 inches.

I actually sent an email to Kent Bicycles asking about the Super 32 Cruisers and they replied saying that Wal Mart will infact be carrying these in stores again in the future. So far I haven't seen any, but I keep checking. I am thinking probably closer to the holiday season possibly.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Monster36er (Sep 2, 2012)

Rev Bubba said:


> I thought they would look weird but when you posted a picture, they really did not look very different from a 29" bike.


Pictures rarely do the real thing justice. Before I got my Monster Cruiser 36er I had seen pictures on line of other fabricated 36ers standing next to 29ers and it didn't look like anything really. Then when I order my cruiser...and it actually had to come in TWO boxes because of it's size, I was made a believer. When I first opened the box containing the wheels I stared in awe for about 5 minutes because I couldn't believe how massive those 36 inch wheels and tires were. After I got the bike assembled I put it up to my 29er and that 7 inch size difference was REALLY noticeable.

A 32 inch wheel might not stack up against a 29er that much just because it's only 3 inches...it would be like comparing a 29er to a 26er. But a 32er compared to a 24er or a 26er, you would definitely see the difference in person.


----------



## Monster36er (Sep 2, 2012)

LittleBuddy said:


> How do you get tires or tubes for this monster?


That's a very good question. I imagine you would have to contact the company directly. I have a similar problem with my Monster Cruiser 36er. 36 inch tires aren't readily available on the market to just walk into any ole bike shop and by them. Fortunately, the concept of the Monster Cruiser was built off of the 36 inch big wheel unicycle (essentially it is built with two unicycle wheels). Unicycle.com actually carries these replacement parts for the unicycles that will work for my cruiser, tires, tubes, and even rims. Unfortunately they aren't cheap. The rims are about $130, the tubes about $38 and the tires run $82. But at least they are available through unicycle.com

Unfortunately I do not know of any 32 inch unicycles and I know that unicycle.com doesn't have anything in that size. One concept to understand about this 32 inch bike is that it is fairly new and you own one at your own risk. If you need a new tube, blow a tire, or bust a rim, you may not be able to find a readily able replacement just yet. Another issue I noticed (because I like to tinker with bikes and customize them) from this picture you posted is that the rims are 48 spoke. I was considering getting one of these and gearing it up. If it had 36 spoke rims, that would be a much easier thing to do. I could just get drum hubs and everything would be awesomeness. But with no supports for disc brake compatibility, and it doesn't look like the rims have a decent enough braking surface to do rim brakes, I'm limited on what I could do without having to resort to a lot of expensive modifications. I guess I'll have my work cut out for me when and IF I can ever get one of these.

Thanks for posting these pictures. I was unaware that 32 inch bicycles existed until I came across this.


----------



## Monster36er (Sep 2, 2012)

assassin346 said:


> When i saw this, i went right to walmart......they did not have any.


I actually emailed Kent Bicycles, the company behind these monster bicycles. They said that Wal Mart will be carrying them in the future but could not give me a definitive time frame. As bicycles are typically a favorite Christmas gift, I'd look for them a little more toward the holiday season. I check every time I go to Wal Mart just in case.


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

Monster36er:

On my 36er it looks like nothing special by its self mine is more of a larger then scale..seat (14" wide), stand over height, handlebar size, all of it make it look normal... until stood beside a 26". Mine comes in a single box. 

I also have the kent made onyx 29er beach cruiser and it also runs the stupid 48 straight spoke "deep v" wheels. But I had the misfortune of the coaster brake not being smooth and clunky when free-wheelin. Called Kent found that the entire wheel with coaster brake etc... was $30 shipped. so prices appear to be really inexpensive. (by the way the free wheel smoothed out when the guys at the shopped started riding it around for a couple of days, it broke right in LOL)

I also wish they were more normal spoked as I would love t do a multi-speed in one of these. 
I am wondering if a fsa Metropolis (if i remember the name and model correctly) 2 speed crank would be the way to go.....


----------



## Monster36er (Sep 2, 2012)

jnl1105 said:


> Monster36er:
> 
> On my 36er it looks like nothing special by its self mine is more of a larger then scale..seat (14" wide), stand over height, handlebar size, all of it make it look normal... until stood beside a 26". Mine comes in a single box.
> 
> ...


What brand is your 36er? Mine is a Coker Monster Cruiser. It was originally a 3 speed with coaster brake when I first assembled it. But when I couldn't climb even the smallest grade hill in first gear without killing myself, I changed it out for a dual drive hub and turned it into a 27 speed. I then had issues with the gearing ratio still being too high. I could climb mild to moderate hills in 1st gear, but steep hills were so much of a challenge it made more sense to just walk it up the hill. Unfortunately 27th gear was so high that I could barely pedal. The best I did with that set up was about 30 mph in 23rd gear. Currently my cruiser is disassembled and boxed back up until such a time that I can reconfigure the proper gearing ratios and order all the parts I need to rebuild it. I've even considered putting a front wheel motor on it.

Here is a picture of my cruiser with the dual drive hub setup. Would love to see a picture of your 36er.









Originally I wanted to go with a 14 Speed Rohloff hub but the Rohloff hubs are only 32 hole and there are not yet any 787 mm rims with 32 hole drilling. I could have pulled it off on a 48 hole rim (just leaving out a hole after every two to lace a 32h hub to a 48h rim), but unfortunately unicycle.com doesn't appear to carry the 787 mm rims in 48h anymore. 48 hole wheels can really complicate things because the hubs and rims are not as readily available for all bicycle setups. I would love to have 48 spoke wheels on my 36er just for stability reasons because the rims are so big...but I have found that the 36 spoke setup works nicely provided the wheel is built properly.

When I actually upgraded to the dual drive hub I ended up having to build the wheels myself. The bike came with 13g spokes but the SRAM hub won't accept anything larger than 14g so I had to order 362mm 14g spokes from unicycle.com which fortunately were just the right length for my set up. I rebuilt front and rear with 14g spokes. I did it myself because none of the bicycle shops in town could do it for me. Three of them laughed at me when I told them what I wanted them to do...and with what size wheels, and one of them just gave me an honest answer that they did not deal with unicycle wheels about 29 inch and therefore did not have the right size truing stand with which to build suck large rims and encouraged me to check out tutorials online about wheel building. Surprisingly I built them nice and tight and as straight as a professional lace job...and I've never built a wheel in my life! The modifications I plan to make, however, might see me having to either trim my own spokes down or see if the bicycle shop can assist me with that project.


----------



## Monster36er (Sep 2, 2012)

IthaDan said:


> Can't be bothered to read 13 pages (and I need posts anyway to post images and links)
> 
> is it really 32" or just a 622/700c/29er measured to the diameter of the tire instead of the rim?


I have not have the good fortune of seeing this bike yet. However, I can pretty well assure you it isn't just a 700c rim. The only way to accomplish a tire even close to 32 inches on a 700c rim would be to have a tire with a section height of at least 95 mm which is close to 4 inches and would yield a tire diameter of about 31.9 inches. The fattest 29er tires I've seen online so far are 3 inches wide which make them measure about 30 inches in diameter. But some would say if the tire doesn't measure EXACTLY 32 inches or more then it's a 31 inch tire. Personally I disagree with that...if the tire is more than 31.5 inches it should be labeled as a 32.

I don't really know what the exact BSD is for the rim on this bike, but given that 29ers use rims with a BSD of 24.5 inches, I would estimate that a 32er would use a rim with a BSD of 27.5 inches which would make the BSD about 698 mm. Someone else posted measuring (what I'm pretty sure was an OUTSIDE diameter and not a bead seat diameter) the 32er rims at 27.25. If that is true, taking into account that the bead seat is usually 7 mm from the outer lip of the rim, the BSD would be about 678 mm or roughly 26.7 inches. In this case, if the tire being (I'm guessing) approximately 57 mm section height, the tire diameter would actually only be about 31.1 inches...indeed too small for it to be called a 32er.


----------



## Monster36er (Sep 2, 2012)

Nurse Ben:

Are you sure you weren't maybe just measuring the outside diameters of those rims? 700c rims have a BSD of 622 mm which is = 24.5 inches. I know that the 36 inch rims have a BSD of 787 mm which = 31 inches. I'm thinking if you measured the outside diameter of that 32er as 27.25, giving account for the 7mm distance between the bead seat and the rim lip...times 2 sides, the BSD for those rims is actually about 678 mm which is = 26.7 inches. Assuming a 57 mm section height for a 2.125 tire designation that would certainly make a tire diameter of only about 31.1 inches which really doesn't deserve the designation 32er as you pointed out. However, on a side note, on my Monster Cruiser, the section height is pretty deep in comparison to the width. Even with a 31 inch BSD the tires on my cruiser still measure exactly 36 inches when fully aired up. 

I was just wondering if maybe you measured the outside diameter instead of the BSD. The outside diameter of a 700c rim does indeed measure 25 inches (approx 636 mm), and the outside diameter of the 36er rims (at least what I measured when I took my rims apart) is about 31.73 inches (roughly 806 mm).


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

32" tires, I bet the Walmart bike is the only way to obtain them.
Tubes, good question. Ever notice how tubes are a bit, well, non-rigid, in a stretchy kind of way? Just air up a wide enough 29" tube and forget about it. Works in 36" tires also. Rubber, it stretches. Every (un)grown man knows.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

holy crap!!


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

Monster36er said:


> What brand is your 36er? Mine is a Coker Monster Cruiser. It was originally a 3 speed with coaster brake when I first assembled it. But when I couldn't climb even the smallest grade hill in first gear without killing myself, I changed it out for a dual drive hub and turned it into a 27 speed. I then had issues with the gearing ratio still being too high. I could climb mild to moderate hills in 1st gear, but steep hills were so much of a challenge it made more sense to just walk it up the hill. Unfortunately 27th gear was so high that I could barely pedal. The best I did with that set up was about 30 mph in 23rd gear. Currently my cruiser is disassembled and boxed back up until such a time that I can reconfigure the proper gearing ratios and order all the parts I need to rebuild it. I've even considered putting a front wheel motor on it.
> 
> Here is a picture of my cruiser with the dual drive hub setup. Would love to see a picture of your 36er.
> 
> ...


Here are some pics of mine and it also came equipped with Schlumpf Innovations Gearing Systems - Speed Drive, Mountain Drive, High Speed Drive
let me know what u think..


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, I measured the outside rim diameter, kinda forgot to measure the rim itself, I was too excited to get it riding.

It appears to be ~ 2.5" larger diameter than a 29" rim, so about the same increase as for a 26" to a 29", but I'll have nothing definitive until I get around to delfating it for a franken tire I'm making.

It is a 48h rim, so with some fancy spoking you could build it into a 32h or a 36h hub, but a 28h hub would probably not go so easilly.

The rim does have enough sidewall for a braking surface, but good luck getting the brake pads to line up.

I rode it off road today on some technical single track and it was a decent ride considering the tire design, on par with what you'd expect for a 2" cruiser tire from China 

My Frankentire will be a RR 2.25 snakeskin.

Not to bash 36ers, as that's what I ride when I go big; tomorrow at Tsali if the rain stays at bay, BUT a 36er is a really big wheel (esp fora bike) and there is a lot of room between that and the 29", so it wouldn't hurt to have another wheel standard, I'm just not sure if a 32" (31") is the way to go or if a true mid point sized 33.5" would be a better fit.

Kent and Walmart have established a standard, not sure how they decided on the sizing, but the tools are out there, in some small fishing village on the Yangtze


----------



## jnl1105 (Oct 3, 2011)

keep in mind surly has the nard which is a 29er that is 3"wide so it should be taller then standard 29er....


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Interesting they decided to make it a 31.5" rather than full-on 32". Still very much in the Red Hot zone of XC supreme for adult sized riders I think.
Go ahead folks, make 2.5" tallers Knards or 5" taller Larry's for this, and the frame to fit it. How awesome that's be... I'd be just happy with 32x2.4" Racing Ralphs myself. they seem to work fine for my type of riding. Oh, and a pair of Supermoto's of course. Or should I say Black Floyds?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

> Interesting they decided to make it a 31.5" rather than full-on 32".


The size difference from the 29" to the 32" is ~2.5" wich is the same difference between a 26" and a 29". It makes sense if you consider that sizing is somewhat arbitrary to begin with, so why 36" for instance when we could easilly have gotten 33, 34, or 35"...

It's not a huge difference over a 29er, but to be fair, comparing a Knard 29er to the cruiser tire that came on the 32" is not realistic. Apples to apples, a realistic comparison would be a RR 2.25 x 29 to a RR 2.25 x 32, in which case the size difference would be ~2.5"

I'm building a tire from the above, it should be done before snow falls, then I'll have a better idea of how it "can ride".

If you think about the momentum of the 29er movement, apparently 2.5" is significant 

Now as to Speicalized doing anything "specialized", get real, they follow the money not the art.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

+2.5" is great. It will somewhat fit in a 29+ bike. Especially with a slightly narrow tire. Say, a 1.8" full slick or negative profile slick. Fun for commuting.
36" is what it is, for uni purposes.

What's that with the tire you'll make? What technique, and for a bike or uni?


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

Yup it's a actual 32" wheel, nobody has come though with a BSD measurement though.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

> What's that with the tire you'll make? What technique, and for a bike or uni?


Two tires, cut down, glued and stictched together to make one, frankentire.

It's crude, but it can work, esp for low pressures and low speeds that unicyclists use.

I'm going uptown on this tire, having a shop repair shop do the glue and stitch work so it's tight and clean.

It's not as nice a ready made tire, but I think it'll be the best I can get for a while unless someone gets frisky and makes a decent 32" tire and rim.

So about creating a new wheel standard...what would be the best upsize from the 29"? Is a ~2.5" diameter increase, similar to the difference from 26" to 29", the best way to go or does the difference need to be more significant?

I rode the 32" on trails last weekend and it was okay, rolled like a taller 29er, but the tire was only so-so, not a good rubber and tread for wet rocks and such. The 32" was easier to ride than a 36" and faster than a 29", but I didn't really feel I was slowed down in any way due to the increased diameter over a 29er. So then I rode my 36er a couple days later on a mix of double and single track, and ya now, the 36" is pretty durn nice and quite rideable, but it's some work!

For me, as a unicyclist, I find a 29 x 2.4 to be a decent all arounder, but at times it's a little on the short and slow side; keep in mind that we ride 1:1 The 36" is a nice riding wheel, but when it's tight, slow, or steep ups, it's a beast to work. I wouldn't give up either wheel size, but given the choice I'd run a 29 x 3" for technical stuff and wet weather, a 32 x 2.25-2.5 for XC, and a 36 x 2.25 for easier mixed rides with an eye toward endurance.


----------



## Brenok (Sep 8, 2012)

I saw these things when I went to Walmart several weeks ago. They're MONSTROUS. Looks fun.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

In my opinion, a 3" move up from 29", so 76mm taller rims, makes most sense. Walmart seems to have gone with a bit less than that, but close enough. 
Having 26.5 - 29 - 32 - 36 would be a nice spread to me.
All the BS talk of 650B vs. 26" or 650B vs. 29" is just that, BS. Measurement error will unable us to make a good decision. 26" vs. 29", that's clear cut. And no-one who considers 26"small can in theirr right mind call 29" too big. Take a step back and see the tiny difference.

Respect, BTW, for making your own tires. This could have been done decades ago, but wasn't00. Not even when there were calls for 29" or better rubber.
As long as no really proper stuff comes out in small-32", I will still prefer 698mm bead seat diameter for a 32" standard. Also, it would do fine with skinny tires for road use. 700c is ridiculous for big guys oin road bikes, regardless oof how silly narrow tires happen to be by themselves. A 698mm standard, 711mm outside diameter rim, with 30mm tall hybrid tire, makes for a 761mm tire. this will work fine for big folks. The bike it comes in, IMO should still be XC oriented. A 29" bikes keeps the ideal BB height when fitted with CX or road tires, the tire itselff adjust pedal clearance as necessary. Same will go for 32".


----------



## PureMountains (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't believe this. We're just getting into 29s in Europe....


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been riding the stock 32" wheel/tire for a few weeks now, finally made the commitment and cut apart a perfectly solid set of Maxxis Advantage tires:










I did a simple two inch overlap, ground the knobbies down, used barge cement to attach the ends, then I had a shoe repair shop sew the overlaps down and tie the beads together, coated the threads and ends with a rubberized armor










Final product: Maxxis Advantage 32" x 2.1" Silkworm, 680gm!










It rides awesome!!


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Almost a 32er*

Well I bit and ordered one from Wally world dot com....got it yesterday and put it together last nite. The tires are closer to 31" than 32". The plan is to "adjust" the frame a little and make it an over sized BMX. I might ride it this weekend and then put it under
the knife.


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

any pics of that?


----------



## jeffreyjhsu (Jun 22, 2004)

I rode one. It absorbed bumps quite well, as you might expect. But it was horribly overgeared - IE: Don't even think about riding it up a hill and it turned corners only slightly faster than an ocean liner.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Wut


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

They now come with gears, or will soon...

32" Genesis Ultra 32 Men's Beach Cruiser Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com

Already picturing a monstercross conversion.


----------



## BIGABIGD75 (Oct 5, 2013)

*32" Genesis Super 32 Cruiser*

I took delivery of this beast a week ago... after renting one in New Orleans for 3 days I had to have it. For reference, I own 5 bikes, including a Specialized Tarmac and a 29er SS mtn bike that I custom built, and I've been a mtn biker for 20 years.

Lots of preconceived notions on this thread about what this bike is and isn't... and most of them are wrong. And just because this is a Wal-Mart bike made in China does not mean that it is a POS...it is anything but.

First of all, this bike is HUGE. Everything on it or about it. The wheels are significantly bigger than my 29er wheels, and the bike is almost 18" longer than the 29er.

Secondly, it is not that heavy...36lbs on the scale at the LBS. And it ROLLS......wow! This thing is smooth,stable, pretty fast for what it is,and and all in all - a beautiful ride. I've got $7000 or so of other bike in my house but for now, the Super 32 is the one that I am riding....it's that much fun. The thing goes 10-12mph without barely pedaling and the gearing is perfect for me, and I am 6'1 and 245 lbs. It handles well, rides like a Cadillac and stops-- uh not so well. I fixed that by installing a pair of Tektro M559 side pull rim brakes. And yes, they do stop this behemoth....not like a set of discs on a 25 lb mtn bike, but a LOT better than the inadequate coaster brake.

This bike is a steal at $210... too bad there is not abetter rim and tire available...

The Super 32 is totally legit.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Any update Tod?
I'm curious !



todwil said:


> Well I bit and ordered one from Wally world dot com....got it yesterday and put it together last nite. The tires are closer to 31" than 32". The plan is to "adjust" the frame a little and make it an over sized BMX. I might ride it this weekend and then put it under
> the knife.


Some custom frame already







not mine of course : Facebook linkhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4946559029830&set=o.191025674267762&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

davidfrench said:


> Any update Tod?
> I'm curious !
> 
> Some custom frame already
> View attachment 839721


 No nothing any newer than I already posted.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Special eyes said:


> I read some where that Specialized is rolling the 32" out next year, this should set the industry on fire, seeing that this larger wheel will out preform anything else on the market today, can't wait!


Out perform?

It's not wheel size that makes a better rider, it's the rider that makes the wheel size work for their ability.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Lets just cut the crap and go to 100" wheels.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Totally.


pdxmark said:


> Out perform?
> It's not wheel size that makes a better rider, it's the rider that makes the wheel size work for their ability.


I will add that there's a wheel size for every body (in two words). No need to get a 36er when you're short. Not a good idea to ride a 26er when you're 6'10".


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

FastBanana said:


> Lets just cut the crap and go to 100" wheels.


On penny farthings.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

davidfrench said:


> Totally.
> 
> I will add that there's a wheel size for every body (in two words). No need to get a 36er when you're short. Not a good idea to ride a 26er when you're 6'10".


I will add that terrain is another factor. 6'10" on a 20" BMX makes sense, but not on a 20" MTB. FWIW 36" was shown to be fun on the velo too:


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

mbeardsl said:


> View attachment 840233


The look on his face makes it seem as if he's using the tire as a seat.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

mbeardsl said:


> I will add that terrain is another factor. 6'10" on a 20" BMX makes sense, but not on a 20" MTB. FWIW 36" was shown to be fun on the velo too:


6'10" on a 20" ? This should be forbidden by the gravity law (and health insurance). Well I don't know any 6'10" and plus interested in BMX tho...

My point is again: there's a wheel size for every type of body. One thing to consider is the shoe metaphor. If you're size 10 shoe, why would you wear size 14? And why us at size 14 have to wear size 10? Only size 14 and plus guys will get it. Cause at size 10 you always found shoes your size and weren't forced to wear size 6...
my 2 cts... from 6'6" and size 14...


----------



## gohnjood (Dec 11, 2013)

Anybody know where to find tires for this?

Find the 32" Genesis Cruiser Bike at an always low price from Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.

(This is the same bike being talked about in this thread right?)

Local bike shop didn't have any and I've heard WalMart doesn't carry them. I've heard Kent has them but I'm not sure. Anybody know?


----------



## tugofwar (Jul 2, 2013)

gohnjood said:


> Anybody know where to find tires for this?
> 
> Find the 32" Genesis Cruiser Bike at an always low price from Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.
> 
> ...


Here you go, just email or call Kent bicycles http://www.kentbicycles.com/contact

Sent From My Windows 8.1 Surface Tablet


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

I saw tires and tubes on EBAY $25 for the tires and $13 for the tubes


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

mbeardsl said:


> View attachment 840233


OMG!!! i have to have this bike!!! can you imagine? ALWAYS going down hill would be amazing! I think i would modify it and put a 20 on the front. That would make it a steeper down hill and even faster.


----------



## gohnjood (Dec 11, 2013)

tugofwar said:


> Here you go, just email or call Kent bicycles Contact | kent
> 
> Sent From My Windows 8.1 Surface Tablet


Awesome, just called and ordered one. Thanks!


----------



## tugofwar (Jul 2, 2013)

gohnjood said:


> Awesome, just called and ordered one. Thanks!


No problem!! I love my Super 32 cruiser  
Just so you know, you can use 29er inner tubes on the 32"rims and tires. I already tried it, they work great. No need to order tubes, just tires. Buy 29er tubes at Wal-Mart.

Sent From My Windows 8.1 Surface Tablet


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

J&B now lists tires and tubes for this size. Now you can get them from your LBS and gradually do penance for buying the bike from WalMart.

They also have an official rim size - 686mm. The tires have 54-686 on the sidewall. Which by a quick calculation is not grossly smaller than 29+.

I have for some time thought these wheels may be useful as an extra road/gravel set for a 29+, and now know that they're not that far off.

I suspect that for MTB though, we will probably stick to 29+ if we want that outside diameter. More tires and frames, better geometry, and if we're already managing a wheel that big, might as well get more volume. We'll probably see 76-622 road tires before we see 54-686 MTBs. Unless WalMart's already on it.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Wow, when I proposed the 32" standard on MTBR I aimed for it to be 698mm at the outer edge of the rim (28 inches) versus 622/700c/28"/29" being 635mm (25 inches).
As typically size is rim size deducted b ~12-13mm, it looks like I got exactly what I wanted 

After 20.100 and myself drew geometries for 36" MTB's to fit normally sized people, before long people started making them.
With 32", the application seems more general, fit more people. From say an M sized frame, conservatively.

Should make for an interesting (fast) commuter with 32" cruiser tires. Now how to get these babies offroad?


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

As curious as I am about these, I haven't quite been able to justify acquiring one. Unfortunately, the 7spd version has been showing as out of stock for a while now.

And as neat as one would be for commuting, I have to ask what the real advantage would be over a 29 with the options you want and good tire selection. I'm actually finding my 29 heavy touring bike is a bit much for commuting, though its advantages are real.

Am I missing something about the 32 that offers a speed advantage on the road? I would see its main benefit to be on the straighter varieties of XC. Coarse gravel touring, etc.


----------



## BATRG3 (Dec 11, 2012)

7spd version available again under a different name.

32" Kent KX-7 Men's Cruiser Bike, Silver: Kids' Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com


----------



## Aaroncgray (Sep 17, 2014)

A 32 inch with a studded tire would be perfect for the winter riding. This will give more better experience to the winter riders. But i think they probably ship from china whole to Walmart.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

A-Ray said:


> Soon enough someone will come out with a 92er


Wha'd'ya mean "soon enough"? They did back in the 1800s.









Now we need to work on adding some suspension to this 32ite. I think at least 130 mm travel.


----------

